# Perplitudini-(ri)presentazione



## Tr@deUp (4 Settembre 2012)

Mi sto annoiando al lavoro. Strano. Non accadeva da diversi anni. E così mi sono tornati alla memoria gli anni fecondi in cui la mia grafomania latente mi portava a frequentare forum di questo tipo, dove tutto sommato si condividevano gli stessi _interessi_: che siano quelli dei cornuti o dei cornificatori poco importa.

E tornando su queste pagine scopro che c'è un utente che si sigla "perplesso"...che strano. Un nick che usavo qualche secolo fa. Non che nel frattempo le mie perplessità siano diminuite, semmai il contrario. O sarebbe meglio chiamarle appunto _perplitudini _: anche per fare un po' di sana auto ironia che non mi manca mai, sempre che sia appunto _autonoma_ dacché se sono altri ad ironizzare sul sottoscritto in genere mi fanno incazzare e basta....o forse dovrei scrivere _incaxxare_? Si usa ancora questo _bon ton _da parrocchia un po' fuori luogo? 

E se lo sono ancora, perplesso dico, è perché nonostante gli anni trascorsi a tradire a destra e manca, tradendo a volte anche l'amante con altre amanti, la voglia di farlo non mi passa. Ho passato vivendo _pericolosamente_ almeno una decina d'anni, con storie diverse, non molte ma sempre piuttosto lunghe nonostante la costante della complessità _gestionale _dovuta alla distanza. Che sfiga: ho sempre trovato chi volesse condividere con me certe _emozioni_ sempre fuori piazza, con distanze variabili dai 400 ai 700 km! Eppure la mia città è talmente grande che almeno statisticamente dovrebbe offrirne di ogni...

La voglia di farlo non passa dicevo. Quel che secondo me è definitivamente sepolta è la voglia di _imbastire_, _preparare, ordire, organizzare, gestire _insomma:  *I* più, o meglio *LE* più, saranno inorridite di fronte all'uso del terribile verbo "gestire" applicato ad una relazione ma è così che va, il resto sono _illusioni_ che ci si costruiscono intorno. Dopo tutto, pensateci bene, qual è il fine principale di un rapporto extraconiugale? Avere da altri ciò che non si ha ufficialmente. E cosa normalmente non si ha? Chi ha detto "amore"? Sbagliato: è il sesso. Perché se c'è una cosa che può rimediare ogni malessere nella coppia è il sesso...e fidatevi di chi è sposato da 28 anni e fa sesso con soddisfazione reciproca con la moglie...da 34! Ma questo è un altro discorso.

E quindi tornando alla _gestione_ ed alla mia voglia assente di farlo ogni istante od azione o pensiero che _preparino_ all'incontro è teso affinché questo sia perfetto e perfettamente dedicato a fare del sano e sempre appagante sesso che come cantava Zucchero _salva il giovane dallo stress e dall'azione cattolica_...
Insomma già si fa fatica ad avere un incontro e durante quei momenti si devasta del tempo per altro? Caso mai...dopo.

Mi rendo conto che detto così suona _animale_ ma ormai la mia sepolta voglia mi porta a fantasticare su situazioni in piena _trama _da film porno (è una sorta di ossimoro parlare di trama nei porno lo so): da che due chiacchierano del più e del meno da che nella scena dopo...trombano. E con quanto _sentimento_ altro che _animale. 

_Ovvio che questo mai accadrà. Non ho mai vinto un euro con i gratta e vinci figuratevi se possa accadere quanto fantastico...

Ma la voglia non passa e ripenso ad allora, a lei. Oppure ad un altro allora, un'altra lei...o meglio ancora un terzo, non ultimo, allora quando una lei coinvolse un'altra lei...

Non so se avrò tempo di _annoiarmi _ancora su queste pagine.
Considerate tutto questo per ora, _my 2 cents_, all'argomento.


----------



## fluo (4 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Mi sto annoiando al lavoro. Strano. Non accadeva da diversi anni. E così mi sono tornati alla memoria gli anni fecondi in cui la mia grafomania latente mi portava a frequentare forum di questo tipo, dove tutto sommato si condividevano gli stessi _interessi_: che siano quelli dei cornuti o dei cornificatori poco importa.
> 
> E tornando su queste pagine scopro che c'è un utente che si sigla "perplesso"...che strano. Un nick che usavo qualche secolo fa. Non che nel frattempo le mie perplessità siano diminuite, semmai il contrario. O sarebbe meglio chiamarle appunto _perplitudini _: anche per fare un po' di sana auto ironia che non mi manca mai, sempre che sia appunto _autonoma_ dacché se sono altri ad ironizzare sul sottoscritto in genere mi fanno incazzare e basta....o forse dovrei scrivere _incaxxare_? Si usa ancora questo _bon ton _da parrocchia un po' fuori luogo?
> 
> ...


Mon ami, non vedo do sta tutta sta perplitudine, a sto punto.
Hai trovato la tua via, te lo sei detto da solo.
La moglie ti da una certa cosa, le amanti extra te ne danno un'altra.
Punto.
Le due cose sono complementari, non puoi fare a meno né dell'una né dell'altra, e riesci pure a incastrarle bene.
Più facile di così.
Ti sei risparmiato gli enormi pipponi mentali e gli strazianti sensi di colpa che tutti quelli che stanno nel mezzo si fanno, e hai raggiunto un tuo equilibrio mentale che ti fa accettare la cosa così com'è, senza se e senza ma, e bada che l'accettazione di se stessi mica è cosa da poco, eh.
Mo' che te lamenti?
Epperforza che per le amanti o gli amanti serve tempo e gloria.
Specialmente per un serial come te.
Se vuoi la trama da film porno, appunto resti ai porno.
O al limite vai a mign*tte.
Ma se vuoi persone vere e desideranti accetti che per trovarle, certe emozioni, te le devi sapere trovare e gestire e lavorare.
E mica i soldi ci piovono dal cielo.
Troppo vecchio per fare qualche kilometro extra?
In tal caso, vuol dire che ormai il gioco per te non vale più la candela...sennò avoglia che li faresti, i kilometri, per qualche bella spupazzina.
Con affetto *. *


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Mi sto annoiando al lavoro. Strano. Non accadeva da diversi anni. E così mi sono tornati alla memoria gli anni fecondi in cui la mia grafomania latente mi portava a frequentare forum di questo tipo, dove tutto sommato si condividevano gli stessi _interessi_: che siano quelli dei cornuti o dei cornificatori poco importa.
> 
> E tornando su queste pagine scopro che c'è un utente che si sigla "perplesso"...che strano. Un nick che usavo qualche secolo fa. Non che nel frattempo le mie perplessità siano diminuite, semmai il contrario. O sarebbe meglio chiamarle appunto _perplitudini _: anche per fare un po' di sana auto ironia che non mi manca mai, sempre che sia appunto _autonoma_ dacché se sono altri ad ironizzare sul sottoscritto in genere mi fanno incazzare e basta....o forse dovrei scrivere _incaxxare_? Si usa ancora questo _bon ton _da parrocchia un po' fuori luogo?
> 
> ...


Sono perplessa...


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono perplessa...


figurati io.......


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> figurati io.......


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2012)

My two cents sull'argomento.


----------



## Arianna (4 Settembre 2012)

A proposito, ma che fine ha fatto Lothar?


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Mon ami, non vedo do sta tutta sta perplitudine, a sto punto.
> Hai trovato la tua via, te lo sei detto da solo.
> La moglie ti da una certa cosa, le amanti extra te ne danno un'altra.
> Punto.
> ...


Frase molto bella, la condivido appieno. Ed aggiungerei, se permetti: *e devi anch avere il coraggio di affrontare i cambiamenti, interiori e sostanziali, che ciò potrebbe determinare.*
Le emozioni, quelle vere, sconquassano infatti più di un terremoto e non tutti hanno la voglia o la forza o la possibilità di gestirle.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> A proposito, ma che fine ha fatto Lothar?


Lothar vendemmia.
A settembre vendemmia.
E faremo buon vino a cattiva sorte!


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2012)

perplesso?


----------



## Arianna (4 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar vendemmia.
> A settembre vendemmia.
> E faremo buon vino a cattiva sorte!


che buon vino vi faccia! 




...almeno Lothar non era grafomane :mrgreen:...


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2012)

Dopo tutto, pensateci bene, qual è il fine principale di un* rapporto extraconiugale*? Avere da altri ciò che non si ha ufficialmente. E cosa normalmente non si ha? Chi ha detto "amore"? Sbagliato: *è il sesso.* Perché se c'è una cosa che può rimediare ogni malessere nella coppia è il sesso...e fidatevi di chi è sposato da 28 anni e fa *sesso con soddisfazione reciproca con la moglie...da 34*! Ma questo è un altro discorso.

...questa faresti meglio a spiegarla e spiegartela bene...
Nel rapporto extra si cerca solo sesso... quello che ufficialmente non si ha, parole tue,
Trombi, anzi trombavi a destra e a manca, cosa cercavi?
 eppure fai con soddisfazione e pure reciproca, sesso con mogliera da ben 34 anni.

Potere delle parole... sempre sono state il "maggior disincanto", per chi vuole illudersi.


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> *A proposito*, ma che fine ha fatto Lothar?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2012)

Grazie per il rubino, eh.

Quando ho accettato le condizioni d'uso del forum m'era sfuggita la noticina che vieta di annoiarsi.

E vabbè, contento tu.


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Grazie per il rubino, eh.
> 
> Quando ho accettato le condizioni d'uso del forum m'era sfuggita la noticina che vieta di annoiarsi.
> 
> E vabbè, contento tu.



vietatissimo!:mrgreen:
dai non te la prendere


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Grazie per il rubino, eh.
> 
> Quando ho accettato le condizioni d'uso del forum m'era sfuggita la noticina che vieta di annoiarsi.
> 
> E vabbè, contento tu.


anche io l ho ricevuto.

è incazzato mica poco.

per me,a me, ne puo' mettere altri mille.


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> anche io l ho ricevuto.
> 
> è incazzato mica poco.
> 
> per me,a me, ne puo' mettere altri mille.



Ma no, non può essere l'autore del 3d! Guarda: anche lui si stava annoiando, l'ha scritto lui stesso!



Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Mi sto annoiando al lavoro.



Quindi che dici, ti va un pisolino?


----------



## Circe off line (4 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Mi sto annoiando al lavoro. Strano. Non accadeva da diversi anni. E così mi sono tornati alla memoria gli anni fecondi in cui la mia grafomania latente mi portava a frequentare forum di questo tipo, dove tutto sommato si condividevano gli stessi _interessi_: che siano quelli dei cornuti o dei cornificatori poco importa.
> 
> E tornando su queste pagine scopro che c'è un utente che si sigla "perplesso"...che strano. Un nick che usavo qualche secolo fa. Non che nel frattempo le mie perplessità siano diminuite, semmai il contrario. O sarebbe meglio chiamarle appunto _perplitudini _: anche per fare un po' di sana auto ironia che non mi manca mai, sempre che sia appunto _autonoma_ dacché se sono altri ad ironizzare sul sottoscritto in genere mi fanno incazzare e basta....o forse dovrei scrivere _incaxxare_? Si usa ancora questo _bon ton _da parrocchia un po' fuori luogo?
> 
> ...


Mi sa che sei un uomo solo. Circondato negli anni da carne e non da anime. Contento tu di vivere in una macelleria...


----------



## Marina60 (4 Settembre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei un uomo solo. Circondato negli anni da carne e non da anime. Contento tu di vivere in una macelleria...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Arianna (4 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Grazie per il rubino, eh.
> 
> Quando ho accettato le condizioni d'uso del forum m'era sfuggita la noticina che vieta di annoiarsi.
> 
> E vabbè, contento tu.





dammi un nome ha detto:


> anche io l ho ricevuto.
> 
> è incazzato mica poco.
> 
> per me,a me, ne puo' mettere altri mille.


che strano
io invece ho ricevuto uno smeraldo solo per aver chiesto di Lothar:sorpreso:...


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> che strano
> io invece ho ricevuto uno smeraldo solo per aver chiesto di Lothar:sorpreso:...




e il giallo s' infittisce:condom:


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e il giallo s' infittisce:condom:


:foto:


----------



## Tebe (4 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Mi sto annoiando al lavoro. Strano. Non accadeva da diversi anni. E così mi sono tornati alla memoria gli anni fecondi in cui la mia grafomania latente mi portava a frequentare forum di questo tipo, dove tutto sommato si condividevano gli stessi _interessi_: che siano quelli dei cornuti o dei cornificatori poco importa.
> 
> E tornando su queste pagine scopro che c'è un utente che si sigla "perplesso"...che strano. Un nick che usavo qualche secolo fa. Non che nel frattempo le mie perplessità siano diminuite, semmai il contrario. O sarebbe meglio chiamarle appunto _perplitudini _: anche per fare un po' di sana auto ironia che non mi manca mai, sempre che sia appunto _autonoma_ dacché se sono altri ad ironizzare sul sottoscritto in genere mi fanno incazzare e basta....o forse dovrei scrivere _incaxxare_? Si usa ancora questo _bon ton _da parrocchia un po' fuori luogo?
> 
> ...


E' stato un vero piacere leggerti.
Benvenuto


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

> 1.e allora ?
> 
> 2.quello che evidenziato in neretto mi fa venire l orticaria.non perchè non mi "fidi" ma non capisco il motivo per cui dovrei affidarmi a quello che dici, quando non sono d accordo nemmeno su una cosa.
> 
> 3.questa "lei " ti ha fatto molto male ?




rettifico: non è vero che non sono d accordo. lo sono di alcune. ma troppo stanca per spiegarti di quali.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :foto:


:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> 1.e allora ?
> 
> 2.quello che evidenziato in neretto mi fa venire l orticaria.non perchè non mi "fidi" ma non capisco il motivo per cui dovrei affidarmi a quello che dici, quando non sono d accordo nemmeno su una cosa.
> 
> 3.questa "lei " ti ha fatto molto male ?


...guarda che questo c'ha "lei" generica, 
lo hai sopravvalutato, è solo  sesso...
dopo è arrivata la seconda e la terza, pure con tanto di amica...


----------



## Tebe (4 Settembre 2012)

Ma perchè lo state mostrizzando?


Io leggo le considerazioni di un uomo tra realtà e fantasia.
Un cullarsi sui ricordi con niente rimpianti.
E con le sue idee.


Ribadisco, l'ho letto con piacere.
Come se avessi avuto sottomano le memore di un casanova moderno.

E mi ha fatto sorridere. (un pò complice:mrgreen


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...guarda che questo c'ha "lei"* generica, *
> lo hai sopravvalutato, è solo  sesso...
> dopo è arrivata la seconda e la terza, pure con tanto di amica...



dici Spider...io ne sarei cosi sicura...:fischio:


----------



## Tebe (4 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> dici Spider...io ne sarei cosi sicura...:fischio:


già.
C'è sempre una lei o un lui di letto che.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

*tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma perchè lo state mostrizzando?
> 
> 
> Io leggo le considerazioni di un uomo tra realtà e fantasia.
> ...



e chi ha scritto che vedo un mostro?

anche io vedo un uomo.

senza rimpianti, ma non poco rammaricato.

Sai, con le parole spesso non si puo' che mentire.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> già.
> C'è sempre una lei o un lui di letto che.


già...


----------



## Arianna (4 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma perchè lo state mostrizzando?
> 
> 
> Io leggo le considerazioni di un uomo tra realtà e fantasia.
> ...


infatti a me ha fatto venire in mente Lothar per opposizione :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> 1.e allora ?
> 
> 2.quello che evidenziato in neretto mi fa venire l orticaria.non perchè non mi "fidi" ma non capisco il motivo per cui dovrei affidarmi a quello che dici, quando non sono d accordo nemmeno su una cosa.
> 
> 3.*questa "lei " ti ha fatto molto male ?*



A me pare che abbia detto che ne ha avute più di una...
anche due alla volta ...poi bhó ...
io non ho capito niente..


----------



## lunaiena (4 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma perchè lo state mostrizzando?
> 
> 
> Io leggo le considerazioni di un uomo tra realtà e fantasia.
> ...



A me ha fatto tristezza...
Ma sarà che fuori piove e le foglie stanno gia cadendo ...
quindi ho metaforizzato il suo racconto ad un autunno in attesa dell'interno e poi 
La fine 
scusateiange:


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me ha fatto tristezza...
> Ma sarà che fuori piove e le foglie stanno gia cadendo ...
> quindi ho metaforizzato il suo racconto ad un autunno in attesa dell'interno e poi
> La fine
> scusateiange:



bellina lei...ma lo sai che hai ragione.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me pare che abbia detto che ne ha avute più di una...
> anche due alla volta ...poi bhó ...
> io non ho capito niente..




guarda luna, nemmeno io ho capito assai, ma questa non è novità.


l unica cosa che mi è arrivata è questo profondo senso di tristezza di un qualcosa o qualcuno che non c'è piu.


----------



## Arianna (4 Settembre 2012)

dopo averlo riletto mi sento più perplessa


----------



## Tebe (4 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e chi ha scritto che vedo un mostro?
> 
> anche io vedo un uomo.
> 
> ...


Ma non mostro lui, mostrizzarlo vuol dire "sgridarlo" anche in senso bonario.

Io lo leggo  ironicamente rammaricato, il rammarico di un Pipinman che non può più, o almeno non come prima, perchè la sua voglia di zompettare da una guest star all'altra gli è rimasta invariata.

da quanto ho capito ora, se saltasse da un letto all'altro, minimo deve mettere in preventivo la frattura dell'anca.

Senza contare che il catetere comunque rompe i coglioni a prescindere. 
Non ditelo a me.


:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

*Arianna*



Arianna ha detto:


> dopo averlo riletto mi sento più perplessa


insomma, ha fatto na straggge:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2012)

Miii che palle, mi state facendo sentire in colpa per essermi addormentata alla decima riga.

Prometto: domani leggo tutto pure io.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non mostro lui, mostrizzarlo vuol dire "sgridarlo" anche in senso bonario.
> 
> Io lo leggo  ironicamente rammaricato, il rammarico di un Pipinman che non può più, o almeno non come prima, perchè la sua voglia di zompettare da una guest star all'altra gli è rimasta invariata.
> 
> ...


maddai...ma sei tremendissima tu:mrgreen:


e forse hai ragione

povero Pin.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Miii che palle, mi state facendo sentire in colpa per essermi addormentata alla decima riga.
> 
> Prometto: domani leggo tutto pure io.




Miii ...che stronziola...


ma non dirlo a nessuno, anche io mi ERO addormentata.


POI, mi sono impegnata.


e poi..mi sno intristita per colpa di Luna e delle belle parole che ha scritto.


io pero' sono triste stasera. molto.


----------



## Tebe (4 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> maddai...ma sei tremendissima tu:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> e forse hai ragione
> ...



sono catapultata...ma sarai kreti pure tu...

:rofl:


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono catapultata...ma sarai kreti pure tu...
> 
> :rofl:


io sono molto Kreti.


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono catapultata...ma sarai kreti pure tu...
> 
> :rofl:



Effettivamente... :rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

e che sto fuori perfomace:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e che sto fuori perfomace:mrgreen:



Il tuo nuovo avatar però spacca il culo ai sassi


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Il tuo nuovo avatar però spacca il culo ai sassi


lo hai visto quel capolavoro  di film ?


----------



## Tebe (4 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Il tuo nuovo avatar però spacca il culo ai sassi


matrignola, cabrio, ma che gergo usi?

Chi stai frequentando?
Oscuro?


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perplesso?


dimmi Minerva,che c'è?


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> matrignola, cabrio, ma che gergo usi?
> 
> Chi stai frequentando?
> Oscuro?


Il mio culo non ha la fedina penale abbastanza compromessa :rotfl:


----------



## elena_ (4 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Il mio culo non ha la fedina *penale* abbastanza compromessa :rotfl:


acciminchia


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> acciminchia


Stavo per scrivere: "Wow, che sguardo *penetrante* che hai",
poi mi sono detta che non potevo svaccare il 3d in questa maniera.

Ah, poi l'ho scritto davvero?




Ops!


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> dimmi Minerva,che c'è?


è arrivato il vero perplesso:mrgreen:
avevo dimenticato che era logorroico


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è arrivato il vero perplesso:mrgreen:
> avevo dimenticato che era logorroico


ora qui Perplesso sò io 

luilì ha lasciato il campo e mò che nun s'engrugni......


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma perchè lo state mostrizzando?
> 
> 
> Io leggo le considerazioni di un uomo tra realtà e fantasia.
> ...


...io non lo stavo mostrizzando...
gli ho fatto una domanda seria, serissima.


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...io non lo stavo mostrizzando...
> gli ho fatto una domanda seria, serissima.


ma pure io ho notato una certa contraddizione...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Grazie per il rubino, eh.
> 
> Quando ho accettato le condizioni d'uso del forum m'era sfuggita la noticina che vieta di annoiarsi.
> 
> E vabbè, contento tu.


ero tentato a rubinarti :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> lo hai visto quel capolavoro  di film ?


no, come si chiama? mi ispira se è abbastanza kreti


----------



## Alby (5 Settembre 2012)

Io invece l'ho letto con un po' di sgomento, se devo essere sincera. 
E non perchè lo giudico, anzi; non è mai facile trovare qualcuno così disposto a mettersi in gioco in un forum
dove si parla si di sesso e tradimenti, ma anche di sentimenti o sensazioni (e poi ho scritto qui come traditrice, per cui...) 
Tanto di cappello.  
Però penso a chi è stato tradito o a chi in questo momento soffre per amore... Li penso mentre leggono queste righe e mi 
prende un po' di magone... 
Mi ricorda molto "l'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere"  per chi lo avesse letto.
L'impossibilità di unione fra chi è "pesante" ed ama in modo quasi dipendente, e chi è "leggero" e ama principalmente se stesso.

E poi anche io noto un po' di contraddizione nelle sue parole (come ha dimostrato Spider) ma è anche vero che 
non si può essere sempre coerenti al 100%, nessuno lo pretende.  

Forse pensa di tradire per sesso, e alla fine della giostra scoprirà che i motivi sono altri ? 
E che con la coppia non c'entrano niente ?


----------



## Rabarbaro (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Mi sto annoiando al lavoro. Strano. Non accadeva da diversi anni. E così mi sono tornati alla memoria gli anni fecondi in cui la mia grafomania latente mi portava a frequentare forum di questo tipo, dove tutto sommato si condividevano gli stessi _interessi_: che siano quelli dei cornuti o dei cornificatori poco importa.
> 
> E tornando su queste pagine scopro che c'è un utente che si sigla "perplesso"...che strano. Un nick che usavo qualche secolo fa. Non che nel frattempo le mie perplessità siano diminuite, semmai il contrario. O sarebbe meglio chiamarle appunto _perplitudini _: anche per fare un po' di sana auto ironia che non mi manca mai, sempre che sia appunto _autonoma_ dacché se sono altri ad ironizzare sul sottoscritto in genere mi fanno incazzare e basta....o forse dovrei scrivere _incaxxare_? Si usa ancora questo _bon ton _da parrocchia un po' fuori luogo?
> 
> ...


Non so perchè, ma leggere di certi ammiccanti ragionamenti, oltretutto presentati in forma così gradevole e lineare, mi ispira una certa simpathy for the devil ed anche un po' di rage against machines.
Per soddisfare quest'ultima e titillare un po' la prima, credo che martellerò col mio tocco da venti libbre la sfortunata keyboard che mi ritrovo davanti (Oh, no, niente che non si possa far a meno di leggere con almeno il doppio della soddisfazione di chi ci abbia consumato gli occhi sopra, state pur tranquilli!).

Perchè la perplessità è di quelle persone che sanno di star facendo qualcosa, non dico qualcosa di sbagliato od ingiusto nei confronti degli altri, ma qualcosa, in generale, in sè stessi.
Perchè il ripiegamento di certo piattume, come l'origami ben riuscito di un'ameba, non potrà mai volare in alto nè vantare alcun tipo di simmetria piacevole e giusta.
Perchè un solo perchè non è altro che il mormorio di una sostanza bianca e lucente che viene incasellata tra la dabbenaggine dei più e la profanazione del sancta sancorum della propria inclinazione naturale.
Perchè un paio di buoni perchè sono soltanto un utile viatico per fuggire i tiranni che abbiamo dentro e mantenere la giusta distanza da chi abbiano vicino a noi.
Perchè un certo numero di perchè hanno davvero il loro perchè, mentre tutti, e dico tutti gli altri, sono i figli violenti di uno sbadiglio prima dell'anima e poi della mente.
Perchè tanti perchè sono solamente un'anafora.
Perchè troppi perchè hanno lo stesso potere di nessun perchè, e ti lasciano da solo a non capire dove non sei riuscito ad arrivare e per quale non ragione, così come il buzzurro che si rotola nei fossi infilandosi castagne secche nelle orecchie sta fermo con la mente del tutto vuota, ma tu con lui non ti confonderesti mai, orrore, perchè lui è pieno di niente e tu di perchè vuoti.
Ma vuoi mettere la differenza!

Ed allora la mente fugge veloce verso gli immensi spazi e le mandrie selvagge di cavalli dalla criniera sciolta che coorrono, come stormi d'uccelli seguiti da un falco, su un cielo verde e piatto al tempo stesso, come gli occhi della donna che ami e come il cervello di quelle che amano te.
Trovi tutta la libertà che la tua piccola balena dei sogni trova nel bicchiere d'acqua che hai sul comodino della tua stanza da letto e, mentre dormi, lei vive e viaggia, e magari sogna di un uomo che trova altre donne e ci gioca, come a fare castelli di sabbia secca, per poco, e le saluta, e se ne va.
Poi il gioco ricomincia, finchè soffia il vento e finchè hai le vele da spiegare.
E, con il vento che soffia anche di notte e le vele nere, nessuno ti vedrà mentre sei il sogno di qualcun altro, un qualcun altro che è grande e forte, magari fantastico, forse quel che sei tu per la tua balena, la balena che nuota nel bicchiere affianco al tuo cuscino, che appare solo quando hai gli occhi chiusi e che vive solo per te.

Le ghirlande di fiori poi che c'entrano?
Non saprei, davvero.
Ma un posto glielo possiamo trovare: qui c'è posto per tutto!
Oh, menomale, non avrei saputo cosa farne altrimenti...
Magari mettiamole sopra alle illusioni, che tanto, quelle, non le tocca mai nessuno.
Qui noi abbiano solo un via vai continuo di efficienza e soddisfazioni, il resto non ha un gran mercato.
La gente vuole godere e non ha tempo da perdere, quindi le confezioniamo assieme, in scatola doppia, con apertura a strappo.
E' roba che si vende da sola, e ne va via così tanta che spesso non facciamo in tempo ad ordinarne della nuova.
Ma tanto sti qua sono troppo indaffarati per controllare cosa c'è nella scatola, quindi dentro ci mettiamo quello che abbiamo sottomano, un po' di tutto insomma, un po' di niente soprattutto.
Sai, le prime volte ci metti un po' di sabbia per gatti, giusto per fare peso, poi, pian piano non ci metti più niente.
I clienti più affezionati ormai non notano più neppure se vanno via con qualcosa oppure no.
Loro sono proprio quelli che poi ci fanno anche la recensione su certi siti internet e ne discutono sui forum.
Si fanno passare per intenditori.
Ah, appoggia pure quei fiori e và a lavorare...

E la voglia non passa.
E che voglia cattiva, mi verrebbe da dire, è quella che anche quando la soddisfi non ti dà tregua e ti s'infila nella testa come un insetto colle zampette prurigginose che non smettono mai di raspare.
Oppure non è voglia, perchè le voglie vanno e vengono, ma soprattutto cambiano, altrimenti non sono più voglie ma necessità, come il mangiare ed il dormire, ed andrebbero istituzionalizzate e passate dalla mutua nei loro soddisfacimenti, almeno questo avverrebbe in uno stato sociale degno di questo nome, ah, dannate plutocrazie!
Oppure ancora quella è vera voglia, ma d'altro, perchè non ti passa mica la voglia di avere un cappello borsalino se continui a comprarti solo mutande di lana.
Così ti sembra di avere una propensione balzana, o troppo virulenta o, magari ancora, credi di essere strano tu.
Invece stai errando, e non nel senso di vagabondare, perchè percepisci il distorto reputandolo retto, come il canto di un gallo sott'acqua, che, invece di farti svegliare dal sogno, ti sembra un suadente richiamo di sirena desnuda.
E ti chiedi il perchè di tante polluzioni insoddisfacenti, e il lenzuolo andrebbe autoclavato, e ti senti perplesso.
Magari anche il gallo che canta è perplesso vedendo che non ti svegli, ma lui sa solo cantare.
E continuerà a farlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Mi sto annoiando al lavoro. Strano. Non accadeva da diversi anni. E così mi sono tornati alla memoria gli anni fecondi in cui la mia grafomania latente mi portava a frequentare forum di questo tipo, dove tutto sommato si condividevano gli stessi _interessi_: che siano quelli dei cornuti o dei cornificatori poco importa.
> 
> E tornando su queste pagine scopro che c'è un utente che si sigla "perplesso"...che strano. Un nick che usavo qualche secolo fa. Non che nel frattempo le mie perplessità siano diminuite, semmai il contrario. O sarebbe meglio chiamarle appunto _perplitudini _: anche per fare un po' di sana auto ironia che non mi manca mai, sempre che sia appunto _autonoma_ dacché se sono altri ad ironizzare sul sottoscritto in genere mi fanno incazzare e basta....o forse dovrei scrivere _incaxxare_? Si usa ancora questo _bon ton _da parrocchia un po' fuori luogo?
> 
> ...


fondamentalmente non ho capito una cosa: le rimembranze sono dovute all'ingrossamento della prostata o alla senilità che avanza?


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma perchè lo state mostrizzando?
> 
> 
> Io leggo le considerazioni di un uomo tra realtà e fantasia.
> ...


Cara Tebe, il mio commento era ironico ma tutt'altro che "mostrizzante", come dici tu(sto termine...ADORO ), anzi, diciamo pure che era l'unico fra tutti a favore del Chico Latino Caliente che però ormai si sente troppo vecchio per far certe cose, o troppo stanco.
Ti dirò, a modo mio l'ho pure lodato per il suo savoir-faire e per il fatto che ormai, dopo tutti questi anni, sia riuscito a trovare un suo equilibrio mentale(certo, discutibile e scorretto per molti) e ad accettare se stesso, cosa che per molti non è. C'è chi st'etichetta di traditore se la vive male, c'è da dirlo(ed è umano che sia così).
Lo sgridavo solo bonariamente perchè se le cose le vuoi almeno devi alzare le chiappette e trovare le forza di andare di fiore in fiore, no? Che le donzelle non gli cascheranno certo tutti i giorni tra le braccia...

Detto ciò, Tebe, qui dentro ormai sei la Regina indiscussa...appena arrivi te a sgridarli subito tutti mi cambiano idea sul poveretto, che prima avevano tiranneggiato.. Ah, le gioie della popolarità.
Anche qui dentro non si sprecano, eh?
Vil leggo da un po' e devo dire che a volte, non me ne vogliate, tendete a fare gruppo e a accanirvi contro i primi arrivati, prendendoli anche un po' in giro...ma forse è giusto che sia così, sennò il nonnismo a che serve?
E poi la confidenza porta a questo...che uno lo voglia o meno...Se esprime un parere una sconosciuta o lo esprime una Tebe, c'est pas la meme chose, ovvio. Se una persona, per quanto conosciuta solo in rete, vi piace, vi sta simpatica, già la conoscete, mi pare anche naturale che accogliate con maggior favore ciò che dice.
Ok, dopo questo so che vi starò antipatica.
Tebe fai finta di conoscermi, almeno non se la pigliano con me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Cara Tebe, il mio commento era ironico ma tutt'altro che "mostrizzante", come dici tu(sto termine...ADORO ), anzi, diciamo pure che era l'unico fra tutti a favore del Chico Latino Caliente che però ormai si sente troppo vecchio per far certe cose, o troppo stanco.
> Ti dirò, a modo mio l'ho pure lodato per il suo savoir-faire e per il fatto che ormai, dopo tutti questi anni, sia riuscito a trovare un suo equilibrio mentale(certo, discutibile e scorretto per molti) e ad accettare se stesso, cosa che per molti non è. C'è chi st'etichetta di traditore se la vive male, c'è da dirlo(ed è umano che sia così).
> Lo sgridavo solo bonariamente perchè se le cose le vuoi almeno devi alzare le chiappette e trovare le forza di andare di fiore in fiore, no? Che le donzelle non gli cascheranno certo tutti i giorni tra le braccia...
> 
> ...


Io ho appena cazziato Tebe. Con tutto il rispetto che porto a lei e tutto l'affetto che ho per il suo culetto prensile, gemello del mio. Non è questione di popolarità... è che se Tebe mi parte in quarta su una cosa e mi sembra che esageri... io... ricordando tutte le occasioni in cui ci siamo confrontate ... penso che magari ha espresso il suo pensiero in modo brusco, oppure che ha le balle girate, (ad esempio come oggi) e cerco di spiegarmi con lei. E' questione di stima, oltre che di simpatia... e la stima viene con il tempo. Poi se uno viene qua e racconta che lui ha sempre avuto relazioni parallele perchè ne sente il bisogno e che adesso davanti al camino passa le serate a rimembrare... non so che dirgli... piacere per lui che ha dei bei ricordi ma... mi viene anche da chiedermi, per un tarlo che ho io, se davvero, spendendo tutte queste energie nella gestione del suo Harem... sia riuscito a fare la felicità di qualcuno, oltre alla propria.


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Cara Tebe, il mio commento era ironico ma tutt'altro che "mostrizzante", come dici tu(sto termine...ADORO ), anzi, diciamo pure che era l'unico fra tutti a favore del Chico Latino Caliente che però ormai si sente troppo vecchio per far certe cose, o troppo stanco.
> Ti dirò, a modo mio l'ho pure lodato per il suo savoir-faire e per il fatto che ormai, dopo tutti questi anni, sia riuscito a trovare un suo equilibrio mentale(certo, discutibile e scorretto per molti) e ad accettare se stesso, cosa che per molti non è. C'è chi st'etichetta di traditore se la vive male, c'è da dirlo(ed è umano che sia così).
> Lo sgridavo solo bonariamente perchè se le cose le vuoi almeno devi alzare le chiappette e trovare le forza di andare di fiore in fiore, no? Che le donzelle non gli cascheranno certo tutti i giorni tra le braccia...
> 
> ...


Avevo capito che eri ironica e sul muovere le chiappette sono d'accordo.

per il resto...non è una questione di regine è una questione di conoscenza.
Sono mesi che bazzico il forum e abbiamo imparato a conoscerci in qualche modo e il grandissimo merito degli utenti di tradinet è stato ed è quello di leggermi nella mia interezza.

Quando postavo i miei primi interventi era un rubino unico. Eppure scrivevo uguale a oggi e oggi rubini...beh si qualcuno ma poca roba.
E' cambiato che ci conosciamo.
Che se io dico una cosa che può sembrare idiota, leggera, dura, mostrizzante per sul serio mrgreen loro sanno che è detta perchè dietro c'è un vissuto.
Perchè lo metto in piazza. Lo scrivo sul blog.

Uno "sconosciuto" probabilmente verrebbe preso un per pazzo, perchè non sappiamo chi sia e se ci è o...ci fa!

come hai detto tu del resto.


Antipatica di che?
Non ti conviene dire che sei amica mia...ho adottato Ballerino e guarda che bordello era uscito.
lascia stare....
sono una cattiva compagnia.


perchè non ti registri?
Eddai _carina_, vieni vieni...siamo tutti amici

:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avevo capito che eri ironica e sul muovere le chiappette sono d'accordo.
> 
> per il resto...non è una questione di regine è una questione di conoscenza.
> Sono mesi che bazzico il forum e abbiamo imparato a conoscerci in qualche modo e il grandissimo merito degli utenti di tradinet è stato ed è quello di leggermi nella mia interezza.
> ...



SI SI  ...... una in più da sbroccolare :mrgreen:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> SI SI  ...... una in più da sbroccolare :mrgreen:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



madonna Battiato...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Cara Tebe, il mio commento era ironico ma tutt'altro che "mostrizzante", come dici tu(sto termine...ADORO ), anzi, diciamo pure che era l'unico fra tutti a favore del Chico Latino Caliente che però ormai si sente troppo vecchio per far certe cose, o troppo stanco.
> Ti dirò, a modo mio l'ho pure lodato per il suo savoir-faire e per il fatto che ormai, dopo tutti questi anni, sia riuscito a trovare un suo equilibrio mentale(certo, discutibile e scorretto per molti) e ad accettare se stesso, cosa che per molti non è. C'è chi st'etichetta di traditore se la vive male, c'è da dirlo(ed è umano che sia così).
> Lo sgridavo solo bonariamente perchè se le cose le vuoi almeno devi alzare le chiappette e trovare le forza di andare di fiore in fiore, no? Che le donzelle non gli cascheranno certo tutti i giorni tra le braccia...
> 
> ...



sul neretto: ma manco per il cazzo

non capisco questi discorsi, sembrano estrapolati dal grande fratello

e non capisco perchè qualcuno dovrebbe pigliarsela con te per queste tue riflessioni


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul neretto: ma manco per il cazzo
> 
> *non capisco questi discorsi, sembrano estrapolati dal grande fratello
> 
> *e non capisco perchè qualcuno dovrebbe pigliarsela con te per queste tue riflessioni


ecco ....cosa sono i rossi:le nominations!


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna Battiato...





:abbraccio:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna Battiato...




ma tu resti la n. 1 da sbroccolare...:inlove:


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè non ti registri?
> Eddai _carina_, vieni vieni...siamo tutti amici
> 
> :mrgreen:



Tebe, può darsi, dai...mi piacerebbe ma ho già un blogghino e ultimamente sono un po' incasinata. Però qui mi piace. E' come una casetta, per gli utenti che ci vengono spesso. Sono convinta che potrei farmi "amici" che mi capiscano e potrei anche affezionarmi. E anche scannarmi con altri, ovvio 
Ci farò un pensierino.
Nel frattempo leggo il blog, peccato che non fa commentare i non registrati, uffi.


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> SI SI  ...... una in più da sbroccolare :mrgreen:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sbroccolare?? Cioè, provarci? battiato qui tra "mostrizzare" "invornita" e cose varie usate certe parole che solo voi...
che carelli


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Tebe, può darsi, dai...mi piacerebbe ma ho già un blogghino e ultimamente sono un po' incasinata. Però qui mi piace. E' come una casetta, per gli utenti che ci vengono spesso. Sono convinta che potrei farmi "amici" che mi capiscano e potrei anche affezionarmi. E anche scannarmi con altri, ovvio
> Ci farò un pensierino.
> Nel frattempo leggo il blog, peccato che non fa commentare i non registrati, uffi.


Dai registrati...fluo...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Tebe, può darsi, dai...mi piacerebbe ma ho già un blogghino e ultimamente sono un po' incasinata. Però qui mi piace. E' come una casetta, per gli utenti che ci vengono spesso. Sono convinta che potrei farmi "amici" che mi capiscano e potrei anche affezionarmi. E anche scannarmi con altri, ovvio
> Ci farò un pensierino.
> Nel frattempo leggo il blog, peccato che non fa commentare i non registrati, uffi.


vieni Fluo... ti accoglieremo con un caloroso

:abbraccio:


e poi chiedi a Tebe le mie credenziali:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Tebe, può darsi, dai...mi piacerebbe ma ho già un blogghino e ultimamente sono un po' incasinata. Però qui mi piace. E' come una casetta, per gli utenti che ci vengono spesso. Sono convinta che potrei farmi "amici" che mi capiscano e potrei anche affezionarmi. E anche scannarmi con altri, ovvio
> Ci farò un pensierino.
> Nel frattempo leggo il blog, peccato che non fa commentare i non registrati, uffi.


puoi fare come me
io scrivo prevalentemente come elena_ (perché nell'ultimo vecchio forum avevo un account con questo nick e tutti mi conoscono così), ma mi sono registrata anche come Arianna, per commentare i blog o andare a curiosare e scrivere nei forum riservati


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Sbroccolare?? Cioè, provarci? battiato qui tra "mostrizzare" "invornita" e cose varie usate certe parole che solo voi...
> che carelli


abbiamo anche promisQuo, maGnager, pescIe... ho già detto che si dovrebbe fare un angolo per le legende...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Sbroccolare?? Cioè, provarci? battiato qui tra "mostrizzare" "invornita" e cose varie usate certe parole che solo voi...
> che carelli


 sbroccolare è il  termine simpatico per dire "provarci"

cosa che lungi da me attuare... vero Tebe?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> abbiamo anche promisQuo, maGnager, pescIe... ho già detto che si dovrebbe fare un angolo per le legende...



ce ne sono una marea! 
dai Fluo su registrati


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> abbiamo anche promisQuo, maGnager, pescIe... ho già detto che si dovrebbe fare un angolo per le legende...


anche scIemo


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul neretto: ma manco per il cazzo
> 
> non capisco questi discorsi, sembrano estrapolati dal grande fratello
> 
> e non capisco perchè qualcuno dovrebbe pigliarsela con te per queste tue riflessioni


Oddio grande fratello te prego no, nun gliela posso fa'!!
Chiara pigliarsela con me nel senso che ovviamente qualcuno potrebbe sentirsi offeso o piccato, tral'altro giustamente, dato che ho detto che praticamente hanno abbassato la testolina e cambiato idea quando è arrivata Tebe, ecco perchè.
Cioè l'ultima arrivata che fa una sparata così, qualcuno potrebbe prendersela a male, anche se ho cercato di essere diplomatica, a modo mio.
Se non lo fanno, perchè hanno capito davvero il senso del mio pacifico discorso, tanto meglio.
Che in effetti ho visto che nessuno ha reagito male, ma anzi tutti mi hanno risposto pacatamente.


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai registrati...fluo...


Conte te mi stai già simpatico. Non me ne vogliano gli altri. In realtà in questo frangente tutti si stanno mostrando simpatici...che succede?? Avete bevuto? Ma che gran spilorci...potevate almeno invitare!


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Oddio grande fratello te prego no, nun gliela posso fa'!!
> Chiara pigliarsela con me nel senso che ovviamente qualcuno potrebbe sentirsi offeso o piccato, tral'altro giustamente, dato che ho detto che praticamente hanno abbassato la testolina e cambiato idea quando è arrivata Tebe, ecco perchè.
> Cioè l'ultima arrivata che fa una sparata così, qualcuno potrebbe prendersela a male, anche se ho cercato di essere diplomatica, a modo mio.
> Se non lo fanno, perchè hanno capito davvero il senso del mio pacifico discorso, tanto meglio.
> Che in effetti ho visto che nessuno ha reagito male, ma anzi tutti mi hanno risposto pacatamente.



visto?
Eri prevenuta!

hai visto quanti ti stanno broccolando per farti registrare?

Blogghino?

Confessa...sei una diversamente fedele....:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Conte te mi stai già simpatico. Non me ne vogliano gli altri. In realtà in questo frangente tutti si stanno mostrando simpatici...che succede?? Avete bevuto? Ma che gran spilorci...potevate almeno invitare!


ma suvvia dai.
Te l'ho detto.
Sei prevenuta:mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ce ne sono una marea!
> dai Fluo su registrati


Ragà oh basta un po'....tutte ste richieste...mi state facendo arrossire
Quasi quasi mi state convincendo...


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Ragà oh basta un po'....tutte ste richieste...mi state facendo arrossire
> Quasi quasi mi state convincendo...


sappiamo essere molto convincenti noi :diavoletto:


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> vieni Fluo... ti accoglieremo con un caloroso
> 
> :abbraccio:
> 
> ...


Ma..ma...questa iconcina qui che si abbraccia da sola è bellissima! tenera. )  Dove l'hai pescata?


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Ragà oh basta un po'....tutte ste richieste...mi state facendo arrossire
> Quasi quasi mi state convincendo...


se non te la senti non sei obbligata:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Ma..ma...questa iconcina qui che si abbraccia da sola è bellissima! tenera. ) Dove l'hai pescata?


è solo per i registrati :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> visto?
> Eri prevenuta!
> 
> hai visto quanti ti stanno broccolando per farti registrare?
> ...


Oh, quanto amo questo modo di dire!!
Della serie "ogni tanto mi piace zoccolare ma non è che mi va di ammetterlo"
Diciamo che mi sembra un termine per indorare la pillola, eh! 
Vabè cmq m'hai svagato subito, si vede che tra simili ci si fiuta, che te devo dì... però non volevo espormi subito, ora vedrai che non mi broccoleranno più, uffa...


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non te la senti non sei obbligata:mrgreen:


Minerva, è che me la tiravo un po', non capita sempre di essere così corteggiate
Cmq sei na grande, hai risposto esattamente come avrei risposto io


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Ma..ma...questa iconcina qui che si abbraccia da sola è bellissima! tenera. ) Dove l'hai
> 
> pescata?




registrati e apriamo le 


:danza:


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oh, quanto amo questo modo di dire!!
> Della serie "ogni tanto mi piace zoccolare ma non è che mi va di ammetterlo"
> Diciamo che mi sembra un termine per indorare la pillola, eh!
> Vabè cmq m'hai svagato subito, si vede che tra simili ci si fiuta, che te devo dì... però non volevo espormi subito, ora vedrai che non mi broccoleranno più, uffa...


scusate, ero io, mi sono dimenticata di firmarmi


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sappiamo essere molto convincenti noi :diavoletto:


già.....:voodoo:


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

ah ,l'effetto flou, che magia





fluo ha detto:


> Minerva, è che me la tiravo un po', non capita sempre di essere così corteggiate
> Cmq sei na grande, hai risposto esattamente come avrei risposto io


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> già.....:voodoo:


Me ne sono accorta.
Perfido!!


----------



## Tr@deUp (5 Settembre 2012)

Difficile rispondere ma più difficile è distinguere in un brusio diffuso, un cicaleccio di voci e risatine frammisto a qualche sbadiglio non di noia, ma semplicemente di disattenzione seguita da opinioni senza neanche aver letto; sempre che pur leggendo costoro possano capire non l'intento ma l'italiano stesso. 

Innanzi tutto nonostante una lettura seguita da una altrettanto annoiata rilettura qualcuno non ha capito che la perplessità è nei confronti della voglia che non passa, serenamente controbilanciata dalla mancanza di voglia nel _preparare, _soprattutto dovuta, va detto, all'aver ben poco tempo a disposizione e ben altro da fare e, a proposito, credo d'aver individuato almeno un paio di personaggi _ancora qui_...chiedo senza altro scopo, ma ce l'avete una vita? 

Ma nel chiacchiericcio indistinto qualche nota c'è, qualche vero suono e non rumore così come ci sono vere frasi musicali, quelle di uomini o donne che sono andati oltre l'apparenza della righe. Che hanno espresso un'opinione, condivisibile o meno ma tale, non una sentenza. Quelli o quelle che non si sono fermate al luogo comune della prostata ingrossata, della vita vuota o meglio piena, com'era? Di carne se non erro. Chissà perché la maggioranza delle donne imputano a problemi prostatici alcuni _effetti_. Sarà il contrappasso dell'aver imputato per secoli a problemi uterini ben altri luoghi comuni? _Estiqaatsi..._pensa che forse è proprio così. E la maggioranza degli uomini sentendosi offesi non riescono ad accettare nemmeno l'idea che qualcuno come il sottoscritto esista e come minimo li senti dar del _cazzaro _al passante di turno.

La cosa che mi perplime (mi perdoni il presente "perplesso") oltre modo è vedere che in un forum come questo si continua a recitare una parte molto perbenistica in cui vengono chiamate in causa ragioni che hanno a che fare con le emozioni, l'amore, i sentimenti, il mettersi in gioco ed altri buonismi da parrocchia che ha le stesse origini dell'ateo-credente, ovvero di colui/colei nulla fa per viver secondo la morale della propria religione, qualsiasi essa sia, ma _ci crede..._a dar ragione a Pascal ed alla sua scommessa! E invece la realtà è molto più asciutta, come tutte le verità, sempre che ne esistano.

Se sento conoscenti o colleghi molto molto più giovani di me sembra che tradire ormai sia uno standard. Persino ragazzi o ragazze che non sono che _fidanzati_ tradiscono o sono stati traditi. I motivi quasi sempre gli stessi: diversioni, alternative, nuove esperienze, nuovi sapori...molto improbabilmente invece trovare ragioni in questo abusato termine: amore. Ma quale amore? E pur confessando in un confessionale virtuale quanto esattamente ho fatto e farei senza tirare in ballo nobiltà varie e pur confessando e sapendo di confessare quanto altri hanno fatto e fanno o farebbero ecco che la maggioranza grida allo scandalo o giustifica con psichiatria woo-doo il mio o l'altrui operato.

Ho tradito, a lungo, tradendo anche le amanti. E continuerei a farlo e chissà che alla prima occasione non lo faccia, anzi ne sono certo, non mi tirerei indietro. E l'ho fatto non perché la mia vita è vuota, e ciò vi basti senza indulgere in auto-incensazioni giustificanti. E l'ho fatto nonostante con mia moglie abbia rapporti sereni ed appaganti da oltre trentanni. A proposito: mi pare qualcuno non abbia capito quanto intendevo. Si cerca sesso fuori dal matrimonio non necessariamente solo perché manca al suo interno, non è una regola e l'avverbio _normalmente_ potrei sostituirlo con _mediamente_. Il _fidatevi _era invece riferito alla serenità che regna nel rapporto coniugale proprio perché si va d'accordo "in camera da letto". E non è un luogo comune questo. 

Meglio precisare: quando affermo che l'amore in tutto questo non c'entra proprio nulla non sto allo stesso tempo dicendo che manchino anche elementi o sentimenti quali il rispetto, la comprensione, la complicità, la condivisione.

E infine mi rivolgo soprattutto ai _perbenisti, _ruolo che mantengono nonostante siano qui spinti spesso da morbosa curiosità non confessano proprio nulla, neanche a loro stessi. A mignotte ci sono sempre andato, non ho mai smesso, neanche quando avevo un'altra storia in piedi e anzi, con una di loro è proprio una relazione che ne venne fuori, quando mi giravano più soldi in tasca ovviamente. Vita vuota? Contenti loro, figuriamoci le loro...di vite dico.

Queste sono confessioni non le minchiate e le risatine delle faccine prive di senso e di senno. E se solo ne avessi la voglia ne avrei di consigli da darvi, a tutti ed a tutte.

Continuo ad annoiarmi ed aver tempo al lavoro, e sottolineo al lavoro con buona pace delle muse dormienti.


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non te la senti non sei obbligata:mrgreen:



eccola...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Oddio grande fratello te prego no, nun gliela posso fa'!!
> Chiara pigliarsela con me nel senso che ovviamente qualcuno potrebbe sentirsi offeso o piccato, tral'altro giustamente, dato che ho detto che praticamente *hanno abbassato la testolina e cambiato idea quando è arrivata Tebe*, ecco perchè.
> Cioè l'ultima arrivata che fa una sparata così, qualcuno potrebbe prendersela a male, anche se ho cercato di essere diplomatica, a modo mio.
> Se non lo fanno, perchè hanno capito davvero il senso del mio pacifico discorso, tanto meglio.
> Che in effetti ho visto che nessuno ha reagito male, ma anzi tutti mi hanno risposto pacatamente.


ecco, sì....potrebbe suonare  un pò presuntuoso come discorso
anche perchè non corrisponde a verità

almeno per quel che riguarda la sottoscritta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Minerva, è che me la tiravo un po', *non capita sempre di essere così corteggiate*
> Cmq sei na grande, hai risposto esattamente come avrei risposto io



a te:mrgreen:










sono simpatica, vero?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> registrati e apriamo le
> 
> 
> :danza:


concordo


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Difficile rispondere ma più difficile è distinguere in un brusio diffuso, un cicaleccio di voci e risatine frammisto a qualche sbadiglio non di noia, ma semplicemente di disattenzione seguita da opinioni senza neanche aver letto; sempre che pur leggendo costoro possano capire non l'intento ma l'italiano stesso.
> 
> Innanzi tutto nonostante una lettura seguita da una altrettanto annoiata rilettura qualcuno non ha capito che la perplessità è nei confronti della voglia che non passa, serenamente controbilanciata dalla mancanza di voglia nel _preparare, _soprattutto dovuta, va detto, all'aver ben poco tempo a disposizione e ben altro da fare e, a proposito, credo d'aver individuato almeno un paio di personaggi _ancora qui_...chiedo senza altro scopo, ma ce l'avete una vita?
> 
> ...





VI ha cazziato....


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, sì....potrebbe suonare  un pò presuntuoso come discorso
> anche perchè non corrisponde a verità
> 
> almeno per quel che riguarda la sottoscritta


Ma chiara perchè ti sei sentita chiamata in causa? Mica dicevo di te, non avevi nemmeno risposto, dicevo delle altre risposte che avevo letto. Te non mi sembri proprio una che abbassa la guardia, anzi, una bella soldatessa E cmq mi è piaciuto anche come hanno risposto gli altri alla mia chiara provocazione, con rilassatezza e maturità.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Difficile rispondere ma più difficile è distinguere in un brusio diffuso, un cicaleccio di voci e risatine frammisto a qualche sbadiglio non di noia, ma semplicemente di disattenzione seguita da opinioni senza neanche aver letto; sempre che pur leggendo costoro possano capire non l'intento ma l'italiano stesso.
> 
> Innanzi tutto nonostante una lettura seguita da una altrettanto annoiata rilettura qualcuno non ha capito che la perplessità è nei confronti della voglia che non passa, serenamente controbilanciata dalla mancanza di voglia nel _preparare, _soprattutto dovuta, va detto, all'aver ben poco tempo a disposizione e ben altro da fare e, a proposito, credo d'aver individuato almeno un paio di personaggi _ancora qui_...chiedo senza altro scopo, ma ce l'avete una vita?
> 
> ...



Non entro del merito al tuo discorso iniziale..vado al finale...per dirti che queste cose le ho scritte anch'io,cioe'che uno puo'tradire anche se a casa e'tutto perfetto.Ma i fraticelli del forum,sono quasi svenuti.

Non concordo sull'andare a troie pagando....che gusto c'e'???'a parte lo squallore,l'igiene..etc..il bello e'''beccarla'',irretirla,farla diventare tua complice,conquistarla,sapendo che e'di un'altro.....non trovi??
Io non pagherei mai una donna.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Difficile rispondere ma più difficile è distinguere in un brusio diffuso, un cicaleccio di voci e risatine frammisto a qualche sbadiglio non di noia, ma semplicemente di disattenzione seguita da opinioni senza neanche aver letto; sempre che pur leggendo costoro possano capire non l'intento ma l'italiano stesso.
> 
> Innanzi tutto nonostante una lettura seguita da una altrettanto annoiata rilettura qualcuno non ha capito che la perplessità è nei confronti della voglia che non passa, serenamente controbilanciata dalla mancanza di voglia nel _preparare, _soprattutto dovuta, va detto, all'aver ben poco tempo a disposizione e ben altro da fare e, a proposito, credo d'aver individuato almeno un paio di personaggi _ancora qui_...chiedo senza altro scopo, ma ce l'avete una vita?
> 
> ...



mi trovi d'accordo sulle riflessioni evidenziate

i consigli a me puoi darli, li ascolto


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

pensa che son tanto andata indietro che fluo mi sembra la vale
na roba impossible


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a te:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Ma chiara perchè ti sei sentita chiamata in causa? Mica dicevo di te, non avevi nemmeno risposto, dicevo delle altre risposte che avevo letto. Te non mi sembri proprio una che abbassa la guardia, anzi, una bella soldatessa E cmq mi è piaciuto anche come hanno risposto gli altri alla mia chiara provocazione, con rilassatezza e maturità.



con quella risposta avevo quotato te che avevi quotato il mio post


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa che son tanto andata indietro che fluo mi sembra la vale
> na roba impossible


Minerva Vale chi?
Spero almeno che vi fosse simpatica sta Vale


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Bè ovviamente non intendevo nella vita reale
> Ma solo qui.
> Appena entrata credevo peggio dopo la mia stoccatina per tutti...e invece..
> Sì, dai, a tuo modo sei simpatica


ma guarda che la mia era una battuta, non una domanda


secondo te io chiedo alla prima venuta se le sono simpatica?


o sei caduta dal pero anche tu come Ultimo?


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

parla al singolare perché qui nessuno la conosce.





fluo ha detto:


> Minerva Vale chi?
> Spero almeno che vi fosse simpatica sta Vale


guarda, mi riferisco ad un secolo fa in altro forum che perplesso conosce.
vale non era particolarmente simpatica ma abbastanza tosta


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, sì....potrebbe suonare  un pò presuntuoso come discorso
> anche perchè non corrisponde a verità
> 
> almeno per quel che riguarda la sottoscritta


Ho detto che avevano abbassato la testa quando era arrivata Tebe e te mi rispondi che te non la abbassi...Ovvio che non mi riferivo a te, non avevi nemmeno risposto al post.
Ci siam capite?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Ho detto che avevano abbassato la testa quando era arrivata Tebe e te mi rispondi che te non la abbassi...Ovvio che non mi riferivo a te, non avevi nemmeno risposto al post.
> Ci siam capite?


direi di sì


----------



## oceansize (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Difficile risponderem[...] muse dormienti.


Grazie per la tua testimonianza, importante e _*vera*_ come quella di ogni utente qui dentro.


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma guarda che la mia era una battuta, non una domanda
> 
> 
> secondo te io chiedo alla prima venuta se le sono simpatica?
> ...


Ad una battuta ho risposto a modo mio, mi pare pure in modo normale.
Se non t'è piaciuto come t'ho risposto, amen.


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non entro del merito al tuo discorso iniziale..vado al finale...per dirti che queste cose le ho scritte anch'io,cioe'che uno puo'tradire anche se a casa e'tutto perfetto.Ma i fraticelli del forum,sono quasi svenuti.
> 
> Non concordo sull'andare a troie pagando....che gusto c'e'???'a parte lo squallore,l'igiene..etc..il bello e'''beccarla'',irretirla,farla diventare tua complice,conquistarla,sapendo che e'di un'altro.....non trovi??
> Io non pagherei mai una donna.


finalmente!!!


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> parla al singolare perché qui nessuno la conosce.
> guarda, mi riferisco ad un secolo fa in altro forum che perplesso conosce.
> vale non era particolarmente simpatica ma abbastanza tosta


"Parla"...st'imperativi mi mettono sempre il prurito, sai?
Cmq, come mai te la ricordo, se posso saperlo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non entro del merito al tuo discorso iniziale..vado al finale...per dirti che queste cose le ho scritte anch'io,cioe'che uno puo'tradire anche se a casa e'tutto perfetto.Ma i fraticelli del forum,sono quasi svenuti.
> 
> Non concordo sull'andare a troie pagando....che gusto c'e'???'a parte lo squallore,l'igiene..etc..il bello e'''beccarla'',irretirla,farla diventare tua complice,conquistarla,sapendo che e'di un'altro.....non trovi??
> Io non pagherei mai una donna.


Ringraziando gli Dei, sommo in incognito, una tua grandissima dote è sempre stata l'umanità, che per quanto uno ti possa contestare i principi, traspare sempre, a mio parere, dalle tue parole.
Invece di 'sta macchina del sesso snob che scrive solo per il piacere di leggersi non so che farmene. Ma non sono svenuta, ci vuol ben altro per me, come ben sai. E perbenista lo andasse a dire a Socrate. Comunque, sommo in incognito, fatti sentire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> VI ha cazziato....


ma mi faccia il piacere mi faccia


----------



## Circe off line (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Difficile rispondere ma più difficile è distinguere in un brusio diffuso, un cicaleccio di voci e risatine frammisto a qualche sbadiglio non di noia, ma semplicemente di disattenzione seguita da opinioni senza neanche aver letto; sempre che pur leggendo costoro possano capire non l'intento ma l'italiano stesso.
> 
> Innanzi tutto nonostante una lettura seguita da una altrettanto annoiata rilettura qualcuno non ha capito che la perplessità è nei confronti della voglia che non passa, serenamente controbilanciata dalla mancanza di voglia nel _preparare, _soprattutto dovuta, va detto, all'aver ben poco tempo a disposizione e ben altro da fare e, a proposito, credo d'aver individuato almeno un paio di personaggi _ancora qui_...chiedo senza altro scopo, ma ce l'avete una vita?
> 
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Me ne sono accorta.
> Perfido!!



:fischio:


----------



## fluo (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Difficile rispondere ma più difficile è distinguere in un brusio diffuso, un cicaleccio di voci e risatine frammisto a qualche sbadiglio non di noia, ma semplicemente di disattenzione seguita da opinioni senza neanche aver letto; sempre che pur leggendo costoro possano capire non l'intento ma l'italiano stesso.
> 
> Innanzi tutto nonostante una lettura seguita da una altrettanto annoiata rilettura qualcuno non ha capito che la perplessità è nei confronti della voglia che non passa, serenamente controbilanciata dalla mancanza di voglia nel _preparare, _soprattutto dovuta, va detto, all'aver ben poco tempo a disposizione e ben altro da fare e, a proposito, credo d'aver individuato almeno un paio di personaggi _ancora qui_...chiedo senza altro scopo, ma ce l'avete una vita?
> 
> ...


Io ti ho capito, a modo mio, non si capiva dalla risposta?
Ok che ironizzavo, però il succo era che mi piaceva che eri arrivato a questo tuo equilibrio mentale, e l'avessi accettato, nonostante ti domandassi perchè ancora avessi voglia di trasgredire, e nonostante ora però ti mancasse la voglia di "costruirti" le occasioni e le volessi già pronte in pentola.
In effetti sul discorso del perbenismo ti do ragione, per non parlare del tuo magnifico esempio dei falsi credenti che si battono il petto in chiesa da bravi bigotti che però predicano bene e razzolano male...
Ti dirò, io son nata atea e lo sono ancora oggi, e vivo tanto bene così, completamente convinta di essere IO la padrona della mia vita, nè un destino nè un certo signore.
Però ho sono andata un po' fuori tema, pardonnez-moi, mi lascio sempre prendere la mano.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ringraziando gli Dei, sommo in incognito, una tua grandissima dote è sempre stata l'umanità, che per quanto uno ti possa contestare i principi, traspare sempre, a mio parere, dalle tue parole.
> Invece di 'sta macchina del sesso snob che scrive solo per il piacere di leggersi non so che farmene. Ma non sono svenuta, ci vuol ben altro per me, come ben sai. E perbenista lo andasse a dire a Socrate. Comunque, sommo in incognito, fatti sentire.



contraccambio il piacere cara Sbri...vedro'se potro'farlo!


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> VI ha cazziato....


:calcio:


te, dietro alla lavagna.fila!

ora è lui che da ripetizioni.


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mi faccia il piacere mi faccia


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Settembre 2012)

*(Titolo del film.x adminne )*

KICK ASS




se è possibile che l audio sia di buona qualità-


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :calcio:
> 
> 
> te, dietro alla lavagna.fila!
> ...



Infatti sono in prima fila!
Io non ci vado dietro la lavagna.
Sono compagna di banco di Chiara.


Siete voi che non studiate:blank:


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>



ecco...brava...


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti sono in prima fila!
> Io non ci vado dietro la lavagna.
> Sono compagna di banco di Chiara.
> 
> ...



okkio che io a una che stava in prima fila ho verniciato i capelli.anche lei prima della classe


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti sono in prima fila!
> Io non ci vado dietro la lavagna.
> Sono compagna di banco di Chiara.
> 
> ...


secondo me, se la Divina si degna... senti che cioncata.


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fondamentalmente non ho capito una cosa: le rimembranze sono dovute all'ingrossamento della prostata o alla senilità che avanza?


suppongo sia la prima che hai citato


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> suppongo sia la prima che hai citato


io dopo il secondo post propendo per la seconda.


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me, se la Divina si degna... senti che cioncata.


e chi è la Divina che cionca?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e chi è la Divina che cionca?


ma come ma...  è ovvio... la Divina Matra


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> okkio che io a una che stava in prima fila ho verniciato i capelli.anche lei prima della classe


ma come ti permetti? prima della classe a me? Ma dillo a Minerva!

Ora si che sono offesissima.

ma pensa te questa...








invornita


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti? prima della classe a me? Ma dillo a Minerva!
> 
> Ora si che sono offesissima.
> 
> ...


Io ero la regina del loggione. Da lì si orchestravano i suggerimenti e passaggi mirati dei compiti. Un lavoro enorme.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti sono in prima fila!
> Io non ci vado dietro la lavagna.
> Sono compagna di banco di Chiara.
> 
> ...


Mi passi la penna brillantinata?




(faccina da secchiona stronza: chiedo venia per il cell)


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ero la regina del loggione. Da lì si orchestravano i suggerimenti e passaggi mirati dei compiti. Un lavoro enorme.


Immagino!
Io facevo solo un mero scambio con il mio compagno genio di matematica e chimica.
Lui passava i compiti a me e io facevo i temi anche per lui.














l'uomo a cui ho dato il primo bacio


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi passi la penna brillantinata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Devi smetterla di lasciarla sempre in giro.
meno male che si riconoscono.

La tua






la mia







la mia cartella







per te Dior


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Devi smetterla di lasciarla sempre in giro.
> meno male che si riconoscono.
> 
> La tua
> ...


Come sei dolce! Grazie!
Per la giornata che ho oggi pensavo mi rispondessi:in quale occhio la vuoi?
))))


----------



## Tr@deUp (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non entro del merito al tuo discorso iniziale..vado al finale...per dirti che queste cose le ho scritte anch'io,cioe'che uno puo'tradire anche se a casa e'tutto perfetto.Ma i *fraticelli* del forum,sono quasi svenuti.
> 
> Non concordo sull'andare a troie pagando....che gusto c'e'???'a parte lo squallore,l'igiene..etc..il bello e'''beccarla'',irretirla,farla diventare tua complice,conquistarla,sapendo che e'di un'altro.....non trovi??
> Io non pagherei mai una donna.


Sarà meglio dare risposte puntuali, finché ho tempo di _annoiarmi. _Mi compiaccio poi vedere che il numero di risposte/interventi è notevole, tale da giustificare quanto qualcuno con malcelata invidia ha stigmatizzato come _autoerotismo grafomaniaco..._ 
...
Magari fraticelli. Almeno loro hanno il loro _orticello; _ma il sostantivo aggettivante che usi è condivisibile.

Per quanto riguarda il pagare credimi, questo è l'aspetto meno importante. E' il siglare un accordo tacito. Un _do ut des _senza alternative, un contratto. Punto. Senza complicazioni di sorta.
E quanti rapporti ufficiali sono forme di prostituzione non dichiarata? La velina col calciatore ricco? E' solo un esempio. La ragazzina _rampante_ col politico? Altro esempio. Non c'è _cash _ma c'è prostituzione.

Altro baluardo inesistente è quello relativo alla sicurezza sanitaria. C'è prostituta e prostituta...
E sullo squallore? Idem. 

Sarebbe forse così fiorente *nel mondo* il mercato del sesso a pagamento? Della pornografia? La maggioranza va a mignotte e fa uso di materiale pornografico con l'unico limite che impongo è il rispetto dell'altrui dignità. Ma pochissimo lo ammettono.

Ma è ben altra storia.

PS) non venite a farmi il predicozzo sullo sfruttamento, la schiavitù ecc. Sicuramente ci sono le sfruttate, le perseguitate, le ricattate, ma sono la minoranza. La maggioranza pur senza partita IVA è...ditta individuale!


----------



## Tr@deUp (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi trovi d'accordo sulle riflessioni evidenziate
> 
> i consigli a me puoi darli, li ascolto


Se passando ne troverai raccoglili pure. Altrimenti chiedili argomentandoli.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Settembre 2012)

OT: E' più forte di me, i post lunghi non ce la faccio; al quinto capoverso mi scatta l'abbiocco.

(a) Chi mi fa un riassunto ?

(b) Admin, ma un tassa un tanto a parola ? 

(c) Tebe e Chiara


----------



## Tr@deUp (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io dopo il secondo post propendo per la seconda.


A te e lui: è stato già detto. In questo caso non serve ripetere.
Di fronte alla mancanza di argomentazioni questo è il classico luogo comune. Sono disposto a fornire i miei recenti esami del PSA a supporto.


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come sei dolce! Grazie!
> Per la giornata che ho oggi pensavo mi rispondessi:in quale occhio la vuoi?
> ))))



naaa....divina non mangia divina.





fottiti












:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Sarà meglio dare risposte puntuali, finché ho tempo di _annoiarmi. _Mi compiaccio poi vedere che il numero di risposte/interventi è notevole, tale da giustificare quanto qualcuno con malcelata invidia ha stigmatizzato come _autoerotismo grafomaniaco..._
> ...
> Magari fraticelli. Almeno loro hanno il loro _orticello; _ma il sostantivo aggettivante che usi è condivisibile.
> 
> ...



E' solo noia la tua? Stare qui intendo.


----------



## Tr@deUp (5 Settembre 2012)

fluo ha detto:


> Io ti ho capito, a modo mio, non si capiva dalla risposta?
> Ok che ironizzavo, però il succo era che mi piaceva che eri arrivato a questo tuo equilibrio mentale, e l'avessi accettato, nonostante ti domandassi perchè ancora avessi voglia di trasgredire, e nonostante ora però ti mancasse la voglia di "costruirti" le occasioni e le volessi già pronte in pentola.
> In effetti sul discorso del perbenismo ti do ragione, per non parlare del tuo magnifico esempio dei falsi credenti che si battono il petto in chiesa da bravi bigotti che però predicano bene e razzolano male...
> Ti dirò, io son nata atea e lo sono ancora oggi, e vivo tanto bene così, completamente convinta di essere IO la padrona della mia vita, nè un destino nè un certo signore.
> Però ho sono andata un po' fuori tema, pardonnez-moi, mi lascio sempre prendere la mano.


Era intuito, ma la mia prima "risposta" era generica. Stavolta puntualizzo _ad personam_.
Me lo domando e me ne perplimo, appunto. Tutto qui. 

Solo una confessione giudicata invece come un _de facto_ del mio stato di salute prostatica o di rincoglionimento senile nel peggiore dei casi (peggiore per loro che mancano di argomenti); nel migliore (per me ovviamente che ho ricordi nitidi dei fatti e non fantasie) con una malcelata invidia.

Sulla figura di _ateo-credente _potrei andare fuori tema per pagine intere. Su questa figura si è costruita l'Itali(ett)a che abbiamo perché rappresenta la _media, _la _zona grigia_ che oscilla ondivaga seguendo il "non si sa mai" del momento. 

Tu sei atea ed è un bene. Io vado oltre. Perché essere atei è già un qualcosa, un _credere _nel _non credere. _Io sono del tutto agnostico. Il problema non me lo pongo affatto.

Saluti,


----------



## Tr@deUp (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' solo noia la tua? Stare qui intendo.


No ovviamente. Voglia di condividere e se qualcuno o qualcuna raccoglierà qualcosa meglio per loro.
Condividere un racconto molti anni dopo, quando riesci a guardare indietro con distacco, con il senso critico che dovremmo avere sempre nei confronti di noi stessi.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Sarà meglio dare risposte puntuali, finché ho tempo di _annoiarmi. _Mi compiaccio poi vedere che il numero di risposte/interventi è notevole, tale da giustificare quanto qualcuno con malcelata invidia ha stigmatizzato come _autoerotismo grafomaniaco..._
> ...
> Magari fraticelli. Almeno loro hanno il loro _orticello; _ma il sostantivo aggettivante che usi è condivisibile.
> 
> ...


ciao Tradeup...
si ma e'brutto..una deve venire con me per altro che gli eurini..e onestamente ci riesco abbastanza bene.

non concordo....leggo di prostitute che baciano i clienti..che hanno rapporti orali scoperti..,tu non frequenti certa roba,percepisco una persona di grande cultura e livello sociale dietro al..pc,ma quelli che lo fanno?e poi alla sera baciano la moglie??

qui'concordo..non hanno voglia  di lavorare,li'ci vorrebbe la GdF,invece di stare nascosta al bancomat,per chiederti perche'prendi i tuoi soldi..(purtroppo e'vero?


----------



## Tr@deUp (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...
> .
> Invece di 'sta macchina del sesso snob che scrive solo per il piacere di leggersi non so che farmene. Ma non sono svenuta, ci vuol ben altro per me, come ben sai. E perbenista lo andasse a dire a Socrate. Comunque, sommo in incognito, fatti sentire.


Macchina del sesso? Già l'associazione ricorda un vibratore come minimo ma anche fosse potrei anche sentirmene lusingato. Così ovviamente non è né tanto meno per lo snobismo che mi attribuisci. Scrivo solo per il piacere di leggermi? Può darsi. Ma come ho già scritto poco fa pare che le risposte dimostrino che c'è stato interesse. E se io scrivessi per il piacere di leggermi tu perché sei qui a farlo? Socrate perbenista? Ahia. Un ripassino di filosofia non guasterebbe.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT: E' più forte di me, i post lunghi non ce la faccio; al quinto capoverso mi scatta l'abbiocco.
> 
> (a) Chi mi fa un riassunto ?
> 
> ...


se la parola fosse tassata, Italia sarebbe il paese più ricco e prospero del mondo :rotfl:


----------



## Tr@deUp (5 Settembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua testimonianza, importante e _*vera*_ come quella di ogni utente qui dentro.


Puoi giurarci che è *vera. *Dopo tutto _cui prodest _fingere nel virtuale? 

E' un po' la parafrasi della scienza che sa aprire scenari fantastici molto più ampi che non la fantascienza stessa.


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Sarà meglio dare risposte puntuali, finché ho tempo di _annoiarmi. _Mi compiaccio poi vedere che il numero di risposte/interventi è notevole, tale da giustificare quanto qualcuno con malcelata invidia ha stigmatizzato come _autoerotismo grafomaniaco..._
> ...
> Magari fraticelli. Almeno loro hanno il loro _orticello; _ma il sostantivo aggettivante che usi è condivisibile.
> 
> ...


Come si può trovare dignità in una persona che cede il proprio corpo in cambio di denaro?

Ti do il mio punto di vista.
Se mi prostituissi non mi riconoscerei più alcuna dignità. L'unico motivo per cui potrei farlo sarebbe per i miei figli. Ecco, per loro calpesterei la mia dignità senza esitare, la prenderei pure a mazzate. Se fossi disperata e non avessi via d'uscita lo farei.

Ma il giorno in cui mi rendessi conto di offrire sesso per soldi, penserei di aver toccato il fondo.

La tutela della mia intimità, insieme ai miei pensieri, è ciò che mi rende libera e padrona di me. Mi piace immaginare me stessa come casa mia. Nella quale accolgo chi amo, oppure chi mi piace, chi trovo gradevole, simpatico o chi mi è amico. La mia casa è preziosa, non può entrare chiunque solo perchè può pagare... la mia casa non è un negozio. E tutti noi dobbiamo avere una casa da tutelare e rispettare, in noi stessi.

Non so se esista un uomo che non sia mai andato a prostitute. Ma so che da uomo, se ci andassi, magari mi tufferei allegramente nel trip senza farmi troppe seghe mentali e godendomela il più possibile. Ma eviterei di parlare di dignità. La dignità nella prostituzione, così come nella pornografia, non esiste proprio.

Nessuno ti vieta di trovare bello e gratificante andare a mignotte. Ma non usare le parole a vanvera.
Rispettare la dignità di una persona non vuol di usare le buone maniere o essere cordiali. Rispettare la dignità è ben altro. E chiunque spenda un po' del suo tempo a guardare filmati porno in cui donne vengono penetrate contemporaneamente in ogni buco facendo finta di godere, sa che la dignità è lontana anni luce.

E chi se ne frega se il mondo straripa di prostituzione e pornografia. Nel mondo la gente si ammazza in continuazione. Devo desumere che ammazzarsi è bello?


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Come si può trovare dignità in una persona che cede il proprio corpo in cambio di denaro?
> *
> Ti do il mio punto di vista.
> Se mi prostituissi non mi riconoscerei più alcuna dignità. L'unico motivo per cui potrei farlo sarebbe per i miei figli. Ecco, per loro calpesterei la mia dignità senza esitare, la prenderei pure a mazzate. Se fossi disperata e non avessi via d'uscita lo farei.
> ...


Sarei meno severo. Credo sia un discorso non liquidabile in poche battute. Insomma, c'è prostituzione e prostituzione. In molti casi la dignità è annullata dalla necessità. E mi fermo. Ciao


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sarei meno severo. Credo sia un discorso non liquidabile *in poche battute*. Insomma, c'è prostituzione e prostituzione. In molti casi la dignità è annullata dalla necessità. E mi fermo. Ciao


Ma se ho scritto un papiro? Quali poche battute? 

Ho anche scritto che mi prostituirei per estrema necessità, pensa un po'.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Come si può trovare dignità in una persona che cede il proprio corpo in cambio di denaro?
> 
> Ti do il mio punto di vista.
> Se mi prostituissi non mi riconoscerei più alcuna dignità. L'unico motivo per cui potrei farlo sarebbe per i miei figli. Ecco, per loro calpesterei la mia dignità senza esitare, la prenderei pure a mazzate. Se fossi disperata e non avessi via d'uscita lo farei.
> ...


Rispondo sul neretto: c'è chi si sente libera di aprire casa sua al mondo, previo pagamento del biglietto. 

Seriamente: ogni tanto si ritorna su questo discorso. Sono fermo sostenitore che, laddove si tratti di scelte, si può non condividere ma non condannare.

E, detto per inciso, apprezzo molto di più una che decide di bruciare le tappe facendo la escort che una Anna Falchi che tenta di convincere l'Italia intera che con Ricucci è stato un colpo di fulmine e l'amore è sbocciato grazie ad un incrocio di sguardi.

No dico. Ricucci. Questo. Anna, ma vaffaculo, tu, Ricucci, la lazio e lo sguardo.


----------



## Tr@deUp (5 Settembre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Quando ti mancano le conferme al tuo super io....le cerchi in un sito on line? Quanto sei autocelebrativo....dovresti essere l'uomo dal 'pipino' felice (x come lo chiamano qui) e invece manifesti tutta questa arrogante superiorità.  Visto che ne sai così tante, perche dall'alto dei tuoi orgasmi non tieni lezioni on line x noi poveri sfigati? Forse risulteresti un tantino più simpatico....trade up.....take it easy


Il _super io_ non so neanche dove sia di casa. Autocelebrativo? E' scontato come giudizio. Potrei aprire un blog, scrivere un libro, crearmi un profilo _fessbuk_ falso (che non ho né mai avrò neanche vero).
Ho appena scritto che non gioverebbe ad alcuno se fosse come dici. In cosa ho manifestato superiorità? Nel dire che ho avuto 5-6 amanti nel giro di un decennio? E dove sarebbe la superiorità? Nel _confessare _(e per me non è tale quanto ho fatto poiché mi viene spontaneo in questo luogo)

Perché dovrei risultare più _simpatico_? Devo forse vendere qualcosa? Conquistare un uditorio? *Rimorchiare *come i più qua dentro tentano di fare con migliaia di messaggi privati, centinaia di ore spese al telefono spesso con persone di cui non si ha neanche una vaga idea dell'aspetto fisico? 
Nulla di tutto questo mi appartiene. E quindi non devo risultare né antipatico né simpatico. 

Perché dici di essere o sentirti sfigata? E neanche ho intenzione di tenere lezioni. Non ho il tempo ma anche lo avessi dubito che potrei essere capito per la mia enorme ignoranza relativa ai fatti delle vostre vite.

E infine vorrei tornare sull'autocelebrazione di cui mi accusi. La _zona grigia _di cui scrivevo poco fa ha votato e continuato a votare per quasi un ventennio un personaggio che ha fatto dell'autocelebrazione l'inno nazionale di sé stesso. E ora? Questo metro della comune morale nostrana lo si usa per giudicare negativamente? E dove sono tutti coloro i quali fino a poco fa lo accettavano? Svaniti nel nulla, come i fascisti nel '45. Ma anche questa è un'altra storia anche se comune a tutti noi.


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rispondo sul neretto: *c'è chi si sente libera di aprire casa sua al mondo, previo pagamento del biglietto.*
> 
> Seriamente: ogni tanto si ritorna su questo discorso. Sono fermo sostenitore che, laddove si tratti di scelte, si può non condividere ma non condannare.
> 
> ...


Sul neretto ti do ragione. Ma personalmente (ed è un'opinione molto sentita, non una condanna) non la trovo una scelta dignitosa.

Su modelle e veline varie hai perfettamente ragione. Sono tali e quali a chi si prostituisce, solo un pelo di ipocrisia in più. Giusto un pelo eh


----------



## Tr@deUp (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Come si può trovare dignità in una persona che cede il proprio corpo in cambio di denaro?
> 
> Ti do il mio punto di vista.
> Se mi prostituissi non mi riconoscerei più alcuna dignità. L'unico motivo per cui potrei farlo sarebbe per i miei figli. Ecco, per loro calpesterei la mia dignità senza esitare, la prenderei pure a mazzate. Se fossi disperata e non avessi via d'uscita lo farei.
> ...


Lo hai scritto. E' il *tuo* punto di vista


----------



## Tr@deUp (5 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sarei meno severo. Credo sia un discorso non liquidabile in poche battute. Insomma, c'è prostituzione e prostituzione. In molti casi la dignità è annullata dalla necessità. E mi fermo. Ciao


Concordo. E' un'altra storia. Sono già stati spesi fiumi sull'argomento e non ne usciremmo vivi. Ognuno resti sulle sue posizioni perché pur variandole il risultato non cambierebbe.
E dopo tutto, qui da noi, con i preti in casa e la sessuofobia della chiesa cattolica, come potrebbe?


----------



## Tubarao (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto ti do ragione. Ma personalmente (ed è un'opinione molto sentita, non una condanna) non la trovo una scelta dignitosa.
> 
> Su modelle e veline varie hai perfettamente ragione. Sono tali e quali a chi si prostituisce, solo un pelo di ipocrisia in più. Giusto un pelo eh


La _dignitosità _di una scelta è qualcosa di soggettivo e non oggettivo. Ovvio che stiamo parlando di scelte nei limiti del lecito. Potrei portare a testimonianza milioni di precari che trovano poco dignitoso spaccarsi il culo per poche centinaia di euro al mese.


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Lo hai scritto. E' il *tuo* punto di vista


Sì sì. Volevo usare quello di Tubarao, ma non me l'ha prestato 

Lo so lo so, battuta idiota per sdrammatizzare un po'.

Mi ritiro


----------



## oceansize (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Puoi giurarci che è *vera. *Dopo tutto _cui prodest _fingere nel virtuale?
> 
> E' un po' la parafrasi della scienza che sa aprire scenari fantastici molto più ampi che non la fantascienza stessa.


Avevo marcato la parola per evidenziare che ognuno di noi vive e compie scelte secondo il proprio sentire, tu fai così, altri no, non mi sembra il caso di dare giudizi superficiali su chi vive diversamente. Altrimenti nn c'è confronto.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma se ho scritto un papiro? Quali poche battute?
> 
> Ho anche scritto che mi prostituirei per estrema necessità, pensa un po'.


Non c'era alcun intento critico in me, figurati. Solo un pò di solidarietà per chi fa una vita peggiore della nostra


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Concordo. E' un'altra storia. Sono già stati spesi fiumi sull'argomento e non ne usciremmo vivi. Ognuno resti sulle sue posizioni perché pur variandole il risultato non cambierebbe.
> E dopo tutto, qui da noi, con i preti in casa e la sessuofobia della chiesa cattolica, come potrebbe?


Tanto per precisare, io non sono credente, i miei figli non sono nemmeno battezzati. Non sono sessuofoba, anzi, direi il contrario.

Quindi il mio punto di vista non lo imputerei all'influenza dei preti o a qualche trauma infantile che mi ha reso frigida.

Comunque hai ragione, ognuno ha le sue idee.


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Non c'era alcun intento critico in me, figurati. Solo un pò di solidarietà per chi fa una vita peggiore della nostra


Proprio perchè sono solidale al massimo mi farebbe piacere che si capisse che quella che è una scelta di emancipazione per alcuni, per altri può essere un abbandono di sè, magari determinato da eventi passati pesanti... insomma, non è detto che la scelta di fare certe cose, anche in assenza di sfruttamento, sia sempre ragionata, pensata e lucida.


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

... è arrivato l'agnostico!
finalmente in questo circo di traditi e traditori, belle donne,befane, atei, fascisti, comunisti e cattolici..
è arrivato lui..e ci spiega pure "annoiandosi " un poco, tutta la sua visione della vita, del sesso, del sentimento.
Il tempo per rispondere però stranamente lo trova e non sembra neanche cosi annoiato... anzi, conta pure i post. 
è arrivato il tempo dell'autocompiacimento... visto che l'altro è finito da un pezzo. .. e si dirà che sono invidioso.. ma di cosa? non capisco... io invece sento tanta tristezza e disincanto...si è vissuto e anche molto ma tanto male si è vissuto.. che forse raccontando saggiamente possa io riscattare non me ma almeno il mio operato?
Sesso? Amore?di cosa parli?
Naturalmente la contraddizione , viene risolta a monte... "è il tuo punto di vista"..." non affrontiamo l'argomento"..." ci vorrebbe tempo",così è facile,più difficile argomentare veramente... prima di lanciare proclami.
cosa veramente è la dignità... un sostantivo?... un pensiero?
dove un uomo può sentirsi dignitoso.. non con il prossimo ma con se stesso?
ma scusa , la dignità si compra... come al supermercato..voi sozzi comsumatori imborghesiti! che tutto avete comprato... vi scandalizzate per la dignità!
Parli di sesso mercificatorio... e non guardi veramente quello che c'è sotto.. non perchè sei agnostico, ma semplicemente perchè ti fa comodo.
Se veramente fossi altro, vedresti un filo sottile che unisce chi ci ha governato, le sue veline.. e le mignotte da strada o per appuntamento... cosi piene di dignità per te.... ah già, hanno la partita iva..
far parte di un sistema, alimentarlo e non sentirne la sbronza.
ma che te frega , tu sei agnostico.
niente è dovuto, niente è dato.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Mi sto annoiando al lavoro..


Si puo' sempre andare a dar di piccone in miniera,li' non ci si annoia.


----------



## Arianna (5 Settembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Si puo' sempre andare a dar di piccone in miniera,li' non ci si annoia.


ma chissà poi che lavoro fa?


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono perplessa...



io invece non ho capito una beneamata mazza.....

a metà mi sono annoiata...

poi ho riletto...poi ho chiuso 

poi mi sono intestardita a rileggere...

sarà che oggi sono lenta e tardona...
ma nn ho capito il succo....


----------



## Arianna (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io invece non ho capito una beneamata mazza.....
> 
> a metà mi sono annoiata...
> 
> ...


è un traditore annoiato da tutto


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> è un traditore annoiato da tutto


no, è ... annoiato di se stesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> KICK ASS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gran bel film.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Settembre 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> ma chissà poi che lavoro fa?


Evidentemente uno in cui non si suda troppo.
A parte quando si rompe il climatizzatore d'estate.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> è un traditore annoiato da tutto


alcune persone tradiscono per noia..così almeno ho letto ogni tanto....
ma se ci si annoia cmq allora...non so creati un hobby....fai quelcos'altro...

bah passo..lascio perdere..


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> è un traditore annoiato da tutto


Ma nooo...
Sembra un po' noioso il post ma secondo me è uno che stà cercando 
la mattana con i fiocchi...
la botta finale ...
mi faccio l'ultima( scusate questo era sta detto a me da un diversamente giovane e questo signore 
me lo ricorda tanto)


----------



## Arianna (5 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> alcune persone tradiscono per noia..così almeno ho letto ogni tanto....
> ma se ci si annoia cmq allora...non so creati un hobby....fai quelcos'altro...
> 
> bah passo..lascio perdere..


ma lui ha un lavoro redditizio (che noia)
un matrimonio trentennale in cui il sesso funziona ancora benissimo 
tradimenti con prostitute protratti per anni 
tradimenti plurimi per anni e anni

e ora, insomma, si annoia no?

lo spleen del forum


----------



## Arianna (5 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma nooo...
> Sembra un po' noioso il post ma secondo me è uno che stà cercando
> la mattana con i fiocchi...
> la botta finale ...
> ...


e secondo te è venuto a cercarla proprio qui?


----------



## Annuccia (5 Settembre 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> ma lui ha un lavoro redditizio (che noia)
> un matrimonio trentennale in cui il sesso funziona ancora benissimo
> tradimenti con prostitute protratti per anni
> tradimenti plurimi per anni e anni
> ...


che meraviglia......


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> e secondo te è venuto a cercarla proprio qui?



Perchè no...
ogni posto è valido..
Ovunque si può trovare quelli che si cerca ...


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perchè no...
> ogni posto è valido..
> Ovunque si può trovare quelli che si cerca ...


e giustamente chi cerca trova

ci mancava pure il broccolatore spleen dalla penna elegante e intortatrice 

rivoglio Lothar


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> e giustamente chi cerca trova
> 
> ci mancava pure il broccolatore spleen dalla penna elegante e intortatrice
> 
> rivoglio Lothar


...tranquille, questo non vuole intortare nessuna...
è annoiato...

vuole solo rendervi conscientemente conscie della vostra "stupidaggine e mediocrità".


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...tranquille, questo non vuole intortare nessuna...
> vuole solo rendervi conscientamente conscie della vostra "stupidaggine e mediocrità".


pure?

ma allora con me sfonda una porta aperta 



(sto scherzando eh?)


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> pure?
> 
> ma allora con me sfonda una porta aperta
> 
> ...


..pure con me!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Macchina del sesso? Già l'associazione ricorda un vibratore come minimo ma anche fosse potrei anche sentirmene lusingato. Così ovviamente non è né tanto meno per lo snobismo che mi attribuisci. Scrivo solo per il piacere di leggermi? Può darsi. Ma come ho già scritto poco fa pare che le risposte dimostrino che c'è stato interesse. E se io scrivessi per il piacere di leggermi tu perché sei qui a farlo? Socrate perbenista? Ahia. Un ripassino di filosofia non guasterebbe.


caro il mio milordino... quando ho detto perbenista a socrate non intendevo il filosofo. All'epoca il perbenismo non esisteva... il ripassino comunque lo faccio volentieri, magari ripartendo dai presocratici che mi piacevano così tanto.La mia era una battuta ma sarebbe veramente tedioso spiegartela. Ma bando alle ciance, tu che sei il vate della sintesi mi apprezzerai. Solo un richiamino all'attenzione tua: non tutto si valuta a peso, non tutto si valuta a metro... ci sono grandezze diverse e diverse unità di misura. Tu continua pure a contare i post, provvederò personalmente a tenere acceso il fuoco nel 3d per amore della tua vanità.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Si puo' sempre andare a dar di piccone in miniera,li' non ci si annoia.



bravo. l hai detta proprio giusta.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

*j.b-*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gran bel film.


Mi fa piacere che anche tu abbia apprezzato


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2012)

welaaa....il 3d è andato avanti...chi mi fa un sunto? Simi? Sbri? tebe?....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che anche tu abbia apprezzato


Stanno girando il seguito, per la cronaca.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stanno girando il seguito, per la cronaca.




esatto. esce ad ottobre mi pare.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> welaaa....il 3d è andato avanti...chi mi fa un sunto? Simi? Sbri? tebe?....


..tra poco arriva "annoiato", stai tranquilla...


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> ..tra poco arriva "annoiato", stai tranquilla...


stiamo tutti in trepidante attesa.


tu ci hai dormito ?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> esatto. esce ad ottobre mi pare.


Ma tu l'ultimo Batman l'hai visto?


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..tra poco arriva "annoiato", stai tranquilla...


chi è annoiato?


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> chi è annoiato?



l intellettuale che si perplime ri.presentandosi.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> stiamo tutti in trepidante attesa.
> 
> 
> tu ci hai dormito ?


..sapessi che incubi...


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu l'ultimo Batman l'hai visto?


io si, bello, bello davvero...


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu l'ultimo Batman l'hai visto?



Si Joey. tu ? 

oddio, si, mi pare che sia l ultimo. mi viene un dubbio.

si si , visto, bello tanto.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..sapessi che incubi...



io non ci ho dormito in attesa di queste verità rivelate.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io non ci ho dormito in attesa di queste verità rivelate.


diamo tempo al tempo...bisogna contare tutti i post!
vedi? stiamo incrementando...


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> l intellettuale che si perplime ri.presentandosi.


ah ok...è che non sto seguendo il 3D
grazie :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> diamo tempo al tempo...bisogna contare tutti i post!
> vedi? stiamo incrementando...


bravo Spider, dammi una mano... dovessi dimenticarmi io...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ah ok...è che non sto seguendo il 3D
> grazie :smile:


però hai postato. Brava!


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bravo Spider, dammi una mano... dovessi dimenticarmi io...


tranquilla, per un amica, questo e altro...


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però hai postato. Brava!


oddio mi fate capire?


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> diamo tempo al tempo...bisogna contare tutti i post!
> vedi? stiamo incrementando...



hai ragione spider, mi sfilo e gli mando i miei saluti.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Si Joey. tu ?
> 
> oddio, si, mi pare che sia l ultimo. mi viene un dubbio.
> 
> si si , visto, bello tanto.



L'ultimo è uscito adesso (la settimana scorsa) e quindi non è che puoi sbagliarti. Bello bello, comunque. E The Avengers?


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'ultimo è uscito adesso (la settimana scorsa) e quindi non è che puoi sbagliarti. Bello bello, comunque. E The Avengers?


li confondo perchè li vedo scaricandoli . e ne scaricano duemila ancor prima che escano in italia.

the avengers...pure...strabellissimo, visto al cinema.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> li confondo perchè li vedo scaricandoli


Male.



> dammi un nome ha detto:
> 
> 
> > the avengers...pure...strabellissimo, visto al cinema.


Bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

non vorrei mai che spider si dimenticasse... un'altro post, per sicurezza.


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..tra poco arriva "annoiato", stai tranquilla...


:rotfl:


----------



## Tr@deUp (6 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> diamo tempo al tempo...bisogna contare tutti i post!
> vedi? stiamo incrementando...


Oltre che inesatto sei anche distratto. Non serve contare. C'è un contatore apposito. Basta leggere il valore.
E già che ci sei in intimità ti chiedo di dire a Sbriciolata che "*un altro"*....non vuole apostrofo; mentre "*un'amica*" lo esige. Contrariamente a quanto avete scritto, rispettivamente lei e tu.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Oltre che inesatto sei anche distratto. Non serve contare. C'è un contatore apposito. Basta leggere il valore.
> E già che ci sei in intimità ti chiedo di dire a Sbriciolata che "*un altro"*....non vuole apostrofo; mentre "*un'amica*" lo esige. Contrariamente a quanto avete scritto, rispettivamente lei e tu.



E che sarà mai per un apostrofo in più o in meno...


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Oltre che inesatto sei anche distratto. Non serve contare. C'è un contatore apposito. Basta leggere il valore.
> E già che ci sei in intimità ti chiedo di dire a Sbriciolata che "*un altro"*....non vuole apostrofo; mentre "*un'amica*" lo esige. Contrariamente a quanto avete scritto, rispettivamente lei e tu.


tutto qui?
mi riprendi per come scrivo...:bravooo:
cosa speri, che sia meno credibile?
vedo che l'occhio al "contatore", lo butti eccome..
distrattamente è ovvio... sempre un pochino annoiato.

lo sentivo ad un chilometro di distanza...
che sotto sotto c'era... il "professorino",
tutto carta e penna.


----------



## elena_ (6 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Oltre che inesatto sei anche distratto. Non serve contare. C'è un contatore apposito. Basta leggere il valore.
> E già che ci sei in intimità ti chiedo di dire a Sbriciolata che "*un altro"*....non vuole apostrofo; mentre "*un'amica*" lo esige. Contrariamente a quanto avete scritto, rispettivamente lei e tu.


tutto qui?

Tr@deUp,
perché invece di fare il maestrino non ti apri un blog per i tuoi momenti di noia? 
non ti sentiresti così asfissiato dalle voci di qui
non staresti così sulla difensiva
e potresti esprimerti più liberamente

insomma, se non accetti il contraddittorio, meglio il blog...non credi?


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

forse lo era propio...stermi che dici?


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse lo era propio...stermi che dici?


la stronzaggine correttiva coincide...ahahah

anche un altro paio di indizi, pero' appunto lo trovo troppo Alzheimeroso...

mah, vedemo se s'arza la pressiun'...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la stronzaggine correttiva coincide...ahahah
> 
> anche un altro paio di indizi, pero' appunto* lo trovo troppo Alzheimeroso...
> 
> ...


il tempo passa per tutti:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tempo passa per tutti:mrgreen:


per noi no...

ho ancora la carta d'identita' non valida pe' l'espatrio...

ahahahah


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per *noi* no...
> 
> ho ancora la carta d'identita' non valida pe' l'espatrio...
> 
> ahahahah


oddio la Melato e Giannini! siete troppo teneri:inlove:


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio la Melato e Giannini! siete troppo teneri:inlove:


 in effetti  mi ha già dato della buttana industriale:unhappy:


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti  mi ha già dato della buttana industriale:unhappy:


a me ricordi un po' la Contessa della canzone
_che roba Contessa all'industria di Aldo han fatto uno sciopero quei 4 ignoranti...

_forse anche a Stermy:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

*grr*



free ha detto:


> a me ricordi un po' la Contessa della canzone
> _che roba Contessa all'industria di Aldo han fatto uno sciopero quei 4 ignoranti...
> 
> _forse anche a Stermy:mrgreen:


ti va una sigaretta tessssoro:mrgreen:?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Oltre che inesatto sei anche distratto. Non serve contare. C'è un contatore apposito. Basta leggere il valore.
> E già che ci sei in intimità ti chiedo di dire a Sbriciolata che "*un altro"*....non vuole apostrofo; mentre "*un'amica*" lo esige. Contrariamente a quanto avete scritto, rispettivamente lei e tu.


e cazzebbubbola C'HAI PROPRIO RAGGGIONE!!! No no, scherzi a parte, faccio umilmente ammenda (+1)


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per noi no...
> 
> ho ancora la carta d'identita' non valida pe' l'espatrio...
> 
> ahahahah


guarda che è scaduta:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e cazzebbubbola C'HAI PROPRIO RAGGGIONE!!! No no, scherzi a parte, faccio umilmente ammenda (+1)


Sbri!!!!!!
già tiri giù le braghe??????


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Sbri!!!!!!
> già tiri giù le braghe??????


un apostrofo è un apostrofo ma... un post è un post(+1)


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti va una sigaretta tessssoro:mrgreen:?


cof cof!:unhappy:

però ti vedo rosa uguale:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Mi sto annoiando al lavoro. Strano. Non accadeva da diversi anni. E così mi sono tornati alla memoria gli anni fecondi in cui la mia grafomania latente mi portava a frequentare forum di questo tipo, dove tutto sommato si condividevano gli stessi _interessi_: che siano quelli dei cornuti o dei cornificatori poco importa.
> 
> E tornando su queste pagine scopro che c'è un utente che si sigla "perplesso"...che strano. Un nick che usavo qualche secolo fa. Non che nel frattempo le mie perplessità siano diminuite, semmai il contrario. O sarebbe meglio chiamarle appunto _perplitudini _: anche per fare un po' di sana auto ironia che non mi manca mai, sempre che sia appunto _autonoma_ dacché se sono altri ad ironizzare sul sottoscritto in genere mi fanno incazzare e basta....o forse dovrei scrivere _incaxxare_? Si usa ancora questo _bon ton _da parrocchia un po' fuori luogo?
> 
> ...



ma in quello che ho evidenziato c'è contraddizione.


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma in quello che ho evidenziato c'è contraddizione.



...no, nessuna contraddizione.
E' un fedifrago. 
Io lo capisco.....


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...no, nessuna contraddizione.
> E' un fedifrago.
> Io lo capisco.....



ho capito tebe che tu lo capisci, ma è in quello che ha espresso e come lo ha espresso che rilevo la contraddizione.


forse non riesco a farmi capire.


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ho capito tebe che tu lo capisci, ma è in quello che ha espresso e come lo ha espresso che rilevo la contraddizione.
> 
> 
> forse non riesco a farmi capire.


Ok.
mi ritiro.
Al Silente la parola


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...no, nessuna contraddizione.
> E' un fedifrago.
> Io lo capisco.....


tebina, tebina,
leggi bene quello che ha scritto...
parla di ricerca "ufficiale" di sesso fuori da mortimonio, quello che manca.
solo dopo ha introdotto avverbi come " normalmente"... cosa ben diversa.
se scopi tanto bene con tua moglie da 34 anni... che cazzo di sesso cerchi fuori?
ufficialmente quello che non hai in casa.. lo ha detto proprio lui.
 sesso diverso?, stravolgente?.. allora dillo... nessuno ti fa la predica...
lasciamo stare l'amore... quello lo compra... sotto al marciapiede,
o sul raccordo anulare.


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> tebina, tebina,
> leggi bene quello che ha scritto...
> parla di ricerca "ufficiale" di sesso fuori da mortimonio, quello che manca.
> solo dopo ha introdotto avverbi come " normalmente"... cosa ben diversa.
> ...


e' piu' vicina l'arena di Verona...

ahahahah


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' piu' vicina l'arena di Verona...
> 
> ahahahah


Roma è sempre Roma...
vuoi mettere?


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Roma è sempre Roma...
> vuoi mettere?


pe' me che sto a Milano, anna' a scopa' a Roma, ora che arrivo s'e' raffreddato tutto...

ed anche pe' chi sta a Verona, damme retta...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

il punto è che qualsiasi argomentazione a favore del tradimento risulta alla fine capziosa, perchè anche dimostrando se ancora vogliamo dare alla lingua italiana un senso quello che ha scritto è contraddittorio. e non serve dimostralo, è visibile.


si tradisce perchè  prevale l egotismo e punto.

è una modalità di appproccio alla propria  vita, è un modo di orientare le proprie scelte.


io francamente mi sono anche annoiata,e mo' ci vuole, , di disquisire su questo argomento.

c 'è chi è fatto cosi

e chi non lo è .

c'è chi è capace e chi non lo è .

io, se la devo proprio dire tutta, mi rammarico assai di essere o quantomeno di esserlo stata sino a oggi. domani non lo vorrei essere, dico la verità, ma è anche vero che mentre lo scrivo so anche che mai potrebbe accadere, starei male se dovessi essere diversa da quella che sono. sono putroppo fatta cosi.non me ne frega di sedurre ancora se amo un uomo.non me ne frega della ginnastica, starei male se dovessi mentire a uno figuriamo a piu'. e fine della sonata.

di fare altri psicologismi sul tema , essendomeli frantumati nel frattempo, non mi riescono piu.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> il punto è che qualsiasi argomentazione a favore del tradimento risulta alla fine capziosa, perchè anche dimostrando se ancora vogliamo dare alla lingua italiana un senso quello che ha scritto è contraddittorio. e non serve dimostralo, è visibile.
> 
> 
> si tradisce perchè  prevale l egotismo e punto.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pe' me che sto a Milano, anna' a scopa' a Roma, ora che arrivo s'e' raffreddato tutto...
> 
> ed anche pe' chi sta a Verona, damme retta...
> 
> ahahahah



creti:mrgreen:

mica poi tanto...sai che palle doversi organizzà da qui a roma...

zum zum..e torni indietro...che soddisfazione...


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Roma è sempre Roma...
> vuoi mettere?


solo lo stress di entrare in roma mi fa scappare la voglia...


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> creti:mrgreen:
> 
> mica poi tanto...sai che palle doversi organizzà da qui a roma...
> 
> zum zum..e torni indietro...che soddisfazione...


passo....so' troppo pigro...

ahahahah


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> creti:mrgreen:
> 
> mica poi tanto...sai che palle doversi organizzà da qui a roma...
> 
> zum zum..e torni indietro...che soddisfazione...


... vuoi mettere, però fare zum... zum.. sull'appia antica...
con li stornelli romani... e le ruvine antiche....


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> passo....so' troppo pigro...
> 
> ahahahah



a chi lo dici.


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> solo lo stress di entrare in roma mi fa scappare la voglia...


ci credo... abiti in provincia...


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... vuoi mettere, però fare zum... zum.. sull'appia antica...
> con li stornelli romani... e le ruvine antiche....



con quello che te spara li stornelli nelle brecchie ?

naaaaaaaaaaa


allora è piu poetico farlo ..che ne so...in un museo...nel silenzio...dopo che ti sei zafloppata la sinapsi con un quadro che adori.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ci credo... abiti in provincia...


Lombardia provincia di Roma?


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ci credo... abiti in provincia...


caro, zono milanese:mrgreen:

in questo puzzore ci abito ora e mi fa sckifezza.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lombardia provincia di Roma?


quasi.

sono una lombarda che ha vissuto 5 anni a roma.anzi , nei castelli.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> quasi.
> 
> sono una lombarda che ha vissuto 5 anni a roma.anzi , nei castelli.


Bè, ma lì ci sono un sacco di bei posti. Anche se poi buttarsi nel traffico per andare a Roma è piuttosto triste.


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lombardia provincia di Roma?


la  gallia e ben oltre, era provincia di Roma...
pensa do stà la lombardia...


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up:



:mrgreen:


stasera ho visto in tibbù la mostra sul Canova dalle tue parti. fiondati!

e sublima...


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> quasi.
> 
> sono una lombarda che ha vissuto 5 anni a roma.anzi , nei castelli.


a mezzanotte facevi er fantasma cacacazzo?

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> solo lo stress di entrare in roma mi fa scappare la voglia...






Spider ha detto:


> ... vuoi mettere, però fare zum... zum.. sull'appia antica...
> con li stornelli romani... e le ruvine antiche....


:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a mezzanotte facevi er fantasma cacacazzo?
> 
> ahahahah



macchè..manco quello..tacci mia...


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> caro, zono milanese:mrgreen:
> 
> in questo puzzore ci abito ora e mi fa sckifezza.


ti capisco e ti comprendo...
vuoi mettere il "ponentino" romano...


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:



simy, non è Roma che stressa, è arrivare *in *roma.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ti capisco e ti comprendo...
> vuoi mettere il "ponentino" romano...


beh...se lo evochi..mi arrendo.

ma allora ci sto almeno una settimana.


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, ma lì ci sono un sacco di bei posti. Anche se poi buttarsi nel traffico per andare a Roma è piuttosto triste.


Roma purtroppo ha subito il danno di essere eletta capitale..
se fosse rimasta come Firenze, o Venezia...
senza comando, avrebbe giovato ancora di più alla sua bellezza.
una bellezza eterna, dove, potete leggere tutta la cultura dell'occidente:
grecia, roma,paleocrisiana,  medioevo, rinascimento, il barocco poi... 
e anche un pochino di architettura moderna e razionale.


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Roma purtroppo ha subito il danno di essere eletta capitale..
> se fosse rimasta come Firenze, o Venezia...
> senza comando, avrebbe giovato ancora di più alla sua bellezza.
> una bellezza eterna, dove, potete leggere tutta la cultura dell'occidente:
> ...


Se, bellezza eterna cor colosseo che cade a pezzi e lo devono restaura' i privati perche' nun ce stanno sesterzi in cassa...

Roma e' un museo a cielo aperto e se non avesse avuto le leggi di Roma capitale non avrebbe beneficiato di uno sproposito di quattrini pubblici...

na' cloaca massima unica sarebbe stata...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> stasera ho visto in tibbù la mostra sul Canova dalle tue parti. fiondati!
> ...


Ok accompagnami no?
DOmani è la festa degli oto

http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/s...sta_dei_oto_tra_fede_giostre_rua_e_mercatini/


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se, bellezza eterna cor colosseo che cade a pezzi e lo devono restaura' i privati perche' nun ce stanno sesterzi in cassa...
> 
> Roma e' un museo a cielo aperto e se non avesse avuto le leggi di Roma capitale non avrebbe beneficiato di uno sproposito di quattrini pubblici...
> 
> ...


le leggi pe la roma capitale servono solo a ingrossa i politici..pure della lega nord.. però.
se Roma senza soldi sarebbe come tu dici.. non è colpa degli italiani  tutti?
non saper valorizzare un contesto, un museo, una città senza paragoni al mondo.. trovami un altra città cosi...


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> le leggi pe la roma capitale servono solo a ingrossa i politici..pure della lega nord.. però.
> se Roma senza soldi sarebbe come tu dici.. non è colpa degli italiani  tutti?
> non saper valorizzare un contesto, un museo, una città senza paragoni al mondo.. trovami un altra città cosi...


e se valorizzassero anche tutto il resto dell italia....

scelte politiche...come sai...io lavoro nei beni culturali..nemmeno il denaro per la carta igienica ci arriva.


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> le leggi pe la roma capitale servono solo a ingrossa i politici..pure della lega nord.. però.
> se Roma senza soldi sarebbe come tu dici.. non è colpa degli italiani  tutti?
> non saper valorizzare un contesto, un museo, una città senza paragoni al mondo.. trovami un altra città cosi...


ma appunto e' troppo estesa e come se fa?

comunque tutta l'Italia ha il 50% del patrimonio artistico mondiale...

nun se ne esce...


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma appunto e' troppo estesa e come se fa?
> 
> comunque tutta l'Italia ha il 50% del patrimonio artistico mondiale...
> 
> nun se ne esce...


se ne esce, se ne esce, basta vota quelli giusti...
e esse tutti d'accordo, almeno per provare..
ma ognuno quarda il suo orticello, mica pensa alla patria...


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> se ne esce, se ne esce, basta vota quelli giusti...
> e esse tutti d'accordo, almeno per provare..
> ma ognuno quarda il suo orticello, mica pensa alla patria...


mah sara'...

quei soldi preferirei investirli in ricerca e fabbriche...


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mah sara'...
> 
> quei soldi preferirei investirli in ricerca e fabbriche...


...anche perchè no?
un problema, non esula un altro di problema...
hai mai sentito parlare della fabbrica del turismo?
pensa se in piena efficenza... si parla del 50% del patrimonio artistico mondiale.. e allora?
altro che fabbrica, altro che occupazione...
solo che a due turisti giapponesi.. mesi fa ... du cappuccini in piazza san marco.. son costati duecento euro..
capito, l'italietta?????


----------



## exStermy (7 Settembre 2012)

*****



Spider ha detto:


> ...anche perchè no?
> un problema, non esula un altro di problema...
> hai mai sentito parlare della fabbrica del turismo?
> pensa se in piena efficenza... si parla del 50% del patrimonio artistico mondiale.. e allora?
> ...


la fabbrica del turismo per quanto diffuso ed efficiente e' una percentuale irrisoria di cio' che te rendono i brevetti tosti e tutto il cucuzzaro intorno...

so' spiccioli pe' i poveri...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...anche perchè no?
> un problema, non esula un altro di problema...
> hai mai sentito parlare della fabbrica del turismo?
> pensa se in piena efficenza... si parla del 50% del patrimonio artistico mondiale.. e allora?
> ...


E ce lo so...
Se i giappi si facevano accompagnare da un veneto non accadeva ciò...
Sai da noi dire...a te si un venezian...significa...eheheheheheheeh


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...anche perchè no?
> un problema, non esula un altro di problema...
> hai mai sentito parlare della fabbrica del turismo?
> pensa se in piena efficenza... si parla del 50% del patrimonio artistico mondiale.. e allora?
> ...


Cioè, ma veramente?


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ce lo so...
> Se i giappi si facevano accompagnare da un veneto non accadeva ciò...
> Sai da noi dire...a te si un venezian...significa...eheheheheheheeh


..vedi, perchè farsi accompagnare da gente del posto?
L'ITALIETTA MAFIOSA, FATTA DI CONOSCENZE, DI RACCOMANDAZIO... NON STA SOLO AL SUD.
E LA MENTALITà CHE DEVE CAMBIARE.
CI VUOLE SENSO SOCIALE, CIVICO.


----------



## Spider (8 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, ma veramente?


..DOCUMENTATO, NON SCHERZO.
AL SUD è ANCORA PEGGIO...
PENSA CHE IN VACANZA A TROPEA, HANNO IMPEDITO A UNA TURISTA TEDESCA DI SEDERSI SUL BAGNASCIUGA... COME SE FOSSE PROPRIETà PRIVATA.
L'HANNO CACCIATA VIA... PENSA CHE PUBBLICITà.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, ma veramente?


Ma questo è niente eh?
Sono in un hotel a venezia.
Una signora di Napoli paga con la carta di credito.
E loro avessi visto che numeri con sta carta...
La signora fa...ma è perchè sono napoletana e non vi fidate?
E io pronto...
Signora non è questo è che loro sono veneziani.
Nella cultura veneta il venezian è il paron che te frega...sempre e comunque...


----------



## Spider (8 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma questo è niente eh?
> Sono in un hotel a venezia.
> Una signora di Napoli paga con la carta di credito.
> E loro avessi visto che numeri con sta carta...
> ...


..LO SO CI SONO PASSATO...
DA UNA PRENOTAZIONE A 4 STELLE, MI SONO RITROVATO A DUE STELLE.. MA STESSO PREZZO...
PRENDERE  O LASCIARE.
CERTO LA CONSIDERAZIONE CHE NE HO AVUTA DELLE CITTà... MOLTO DELUDENTE.
PER FORTUNA.. RICORDO ANCORA I VENEZIANI VERI.. QUELLI IN PIAZZETTA, I VECCHI.. QUELLI SI.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..LO SO CI SONO PASSATO...
> DA UNA PRENOTAZIONE A 4 STELLE, MI SONO RITROVATO A DUE STELLE.. MA STESSO PREZZO...
> PRENDERE  O LASCIARE.
> CERTO LA CONSIDERAZIONE CHE NE HO AVUTA DELLE CITTà... MOLTO DELUDENTE.
> PER FORTUNA.. RICORDO ANCORA I VENEZIANI VERI.. QUELLI IN PIAZZETTA, I VECCHI.. QUELLI SI.


Sai una cosa...
Grazie a questa tua uscita mi hai spinto su fb...e l'ho trovato...casso dopo vent'anni ritrovo quel pazzo di...ahahahahahahaah...era un lagunare....ahahahahahah...quella volta che fu punito che...ahahahahahah
Allora arriva il generale e si trova un cartello con scritto: Suonare e attendere: ma soprattutto attendere che la vecchia è stanca...
Il generale entra e lo trova sbragatissimo sullo sdraio con la divisa aperta e petto nudo...ahahahahahahahah...

E io sempre là nei processini a fare il difensore delle cause perse...15 giorni di R...anche quella volta...ahahahaha...

La prossima volta che vieni a venezia, vieni con me...e ti garantisco che magneremo a sbafo tutto quel che ci pare...
ahahahahahahaha...

I vecioti i xè ancora pì gati nel ciavarte seto?


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...no, nessuna contraddizione.
> E' un fedifrago.
> Io lo capisco.....


ma cosa capisci.....perplesso ha sempre tradito e sarebbero fatti suoi ;tranne che si diverte ad estremizzare le sue teorie cercando di usare un linguaggio forbito e corretto , divertendosi a confutare poi le risposte non nella sostanza ma nella forma.
perché del dialogo...per essere elegante come lui, non gliene può fregare di meno.


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa capisci.....perplesso ha sempre tradito e sarebbero fatti suoi ;tranne che si diverte ad estremizzare le sue teorie cercando di usare un linguaggio forbito e corretto , divertendosi a confutare poi le risposte non nella sostanza ma nella forma.
> perché del dialogo...per essere elegante come lui, non gliene può fregare di meno.


va bene, non capisco.
ma rimane il fatto che se lo leggo, io leggo cose oltre lo scritto.
Chi sei tu per decidere cosa mi da emozione, cosa si deve capire o non capire?
Tu lo leggi in un certo modo. Io in un altro, ovvero in un modo che non mi irrita, come evidentemente irrita te.

ma qual'è il problema?

A si.
Non capisco.


Me felicemente torda.


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> va bene, non capisco.
> ma rimane il fatto che se lo leggo, io leggo cose oltre lo scritto.
> Chi sei tu per decidere cosa mi da emozione, cosa si deve capire o non capire?
> Tu lo leggi in un certo modo. Io in un altro, ovvero in un modo che non mi irrita, come evidentemente irrita te.
> ...


nessun problema.ma se vuoi essere solidale con lui togli l'apostrofo a qual è


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> va bene, non capisco.
> ma rimane il fatto che se lo leggo, io leggo cose *oltre* lo scritto.
> Chi sei tu per decidere cosa mi da emozione, cosa si deve capire o non capire?
> Tu lo leggi in un certo modo. Io in un altro, ovvero in un modo che non mi irrita, come evidentemente irrita te.
> ...



quell oltre , pero' non lo interpreti, a quell oltre, tu come lui, non sai dare un CONTENUTO. e lui contraddicendosi in una forma certamente esemplare, come ha rilevato Minerva e tutti, dimostra niente.


Minerva come come e come coloro che la pensano come noi, non è che ci arroghiamo la pretesa di decidere quello che vi da emozione, anzi, ho scritto nel mio precendente post che riconosco nel vostro comportamento un atto egotico, quindi la riconosco eccome, cara  Tebe questa emozione che provate!
ma mi è impossibile, e ho scritto anche purtroppo, condividerla e nei fatti come dialetticamente.

e l  irritazione, almeno la mia, nasce quando leggo contraddizioni macroscopiche, proprio da Lui, che si vanta davanti a noi di essere dialetticamente superiore.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessun problema.ma se vuoi essere solidale con lui togli l'aprostrofo a qual è


e tu togli la " erre ". di apostrofo

e io ...sa il ghezz:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl:mannaggia ...chi mi ha infilato la erre.sabotaggio





dammi un nome ha detto:


> e tu togli la " erre ". di apostrofo
> 
> e io ...sa il ghezz:carneval:


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:mannaggia ...chi mi ha infilato la erre.sabotaggio


e nun ce provà a dire che è un refuso:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e nun ce provà a dire che è un refuso:rotfl:


e che è?


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e che è?



e che ne so...fa fico dirlo


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

tebe, non ti sei inghezzata per quello che ho scritto vero?


----------



## Tr@deUp (8 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> quell oltre , pero' non lo interpreti, a quell oltre, tu come lui, non sai dare un CONTENUTO. e lui contraddicendosi in una forma certamente esemplare, come ha rilevato Minerva e tutti, dimostra niente.
> 
> 
> Minerva come come e come coloro che la pensano come noi, non è che ci arroghiamo la pretesa di decidere quello che vi da emozione, anzi, ho scritto nel mio precendente post che riconosco nel vostro comportamento un atto egotico, quindi la riconosco eccome, cara  Tebe questa emozione che provate!
> ...


Sono incuriosito da questa risposta. Mi piacerebbe proprio che enunciassi *punto per punto* dove hai letto queste contraddizioni, addirittura macroscopiche. 

Considerando soprattutto che al posto di osservazioni concrete e supportate in questo post si è riportato di tutto, da ricordi di vita militare, allo stato di salute del turismo nostrano con ovvia digressione al fatto che _i politici rubano e Roma è ladrona_ (anche la Lega però...) ed altre amenità o tragicità ovviamente fuori luogo. Quindi attendo con ansia un *supporto concreto* alla tua ipotetica conclusione. Non credo affatto che tu abbia veramente letto.

E infine mi spieghi perché ogni qual volta che sintassi e grammatica sono corrette si tira fuori, _a cazzo di cane_, la "dialettica"?


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessun problema.ma se vuoi essere solidale con lui togli l'apostrofo a qual è


non voglio essere solidale, esprimo solo il mio piacere nel leggerlo.

(E non mi offendo ne mi irrito  se qualcuno mi corregge gli errori ortografici, ormai lo sai)


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Sono incuriosito da questa risposta. Mi piacerebbe proprio che enunciassi *punto per punto* dove hai letto queste contraddizioni, addirittura macroscopiche.
> 
> Considerando soprattutto che al posto di osservazioni concrete e supportate in questo post si è riportato di tutto, da ricordi di vita militare, allo stato di salute del turismo nostrano con ovvia digressione al fatto che _i politici rubano e Roma è ladrona_ (anche la Lega però...) ed altre amenità o tragicità ovviamente fuori luogo. Quindi attendo con ansia un *supporto concreto* alla tua ipotetica conclusione. Non credo affatto che tu abbia veramente letto.
> 
> E infine mi spieghi perché ogni qual volta che sintassi e grammatica sono corrette si tira fuori, _a cazzo di cane_, la "dialettica"?


Ma che peso che sei...
Ostia se fossi un tossico...
Mi bucherei a nastro eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> quell oltre , pero' non lo interpreti, a quell oltre, tu come lui, non sai dare un CONTENUTO. e lui contraddicendosi in una forma certamente esemplare, come ha rilevato Minerva e tutti, dimostra niente.
> 
> 
> Minerva come come e come coloro che la pensano come noi, non è che ci arroghiamo la pretesa di decidere quello che vi da emozione, anzi, ho scritto nel mio precendente post che riconosco nel vostro comportamento un atto egotico, quindi la riconosco eccome, cara  Tebe questa emozione che provate!
> ...


....ma veramente?
Ti colpisce così tanto questa cosa?
Ok, non l'avevo capito.
Nel senso che io lo leggo con piacere proprio perchè fa lo stronzetto acculturato e superiore, e me lo immagino sorridere un pò ghignoso dietro il monitor.
Cioè leggo *oltre*  la sintassi e le sue "impuntate" da prof.
Leggo con il "cuore", non da accademia della crusca

Vabbè.
Bertelliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tebe, non ti sei inghezzata per quello che ho scritto vero?


Ma scherzi?
Io non mi incazzo praticamente mai.
sul serio.









fottiti
:blank:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (8 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Sono incuriosito da questa risposta. Mi piacerebbe proprio che enunciassi *punto per punto* dove hai letto queste contraddizioni, addirittura macroscopiche.
> 
> Considerando soprattutto che al posto di osservazioni concrete e supportate in questo post si è riportato di tutto, da ricordi di vita militare, allo stato di salute del turismo nostrano con ovvia digressione al fatto che _i politici rubano e Roma è ladrona_ (anche la Lega però...) ed altre amenità o tragicità ovviamente fuori luogo. Quindi attendo con ansia un *supporto concreto* alla tua ipotetica conclusione. Non credo affatto che tu abbia veramente letto.
> 
> E infine mi spieghi perché ogni qual volta che sintassi e grammatica sono corrette si tira fuori, _a cazzo di cane_, la "dialettica"?


--e perchè fuori luogo? non può un post di un utente essere lo spunto per alcune riflessioni?
  giàbisogna parlare di te, solo di te e delle tue elucubrazioni.

sei la prima donna

   amenità? ma dove cazzo vivi? in Danimarca?
  informati meglio sulla condotta della nostra classe politica...
non stare per aria.                       certo che se  la pasta è la stessa non vai lontano.
buon ari-nnoiamento..con tanta perplitudine a seguito,
poi"osservazioni concrete" è tutto da spiegare...


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....ma veramente?
> Ti colpisce così tanto questa cosa?
> Ok, non l'avevo capito.
> Nel senso che io lo leggo con piacere proprio perchè fa lo stronzetto acculturato e superiore, e me lo immagino sorridere un pò ghignoso dietro il monitor.
> ...


mmmvabbé.un minuto e sarò subito da lei:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mmmvabbé.un minuto e sarò subito da lei:mrgreen:


wooooommmmm!


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mmmvabbé.un minuto e sarò subito da lei:mrgreen:



dicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:carneval:


----------



## Tr@deUp (8 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> --e perchè fuori luogo? non può un post di un utente essere lo spunto per alcune riflessioni?
> giàbisogna parlare di te, solo di te e delle tue elucubrazioni.
> 
> sei la prima donna
> ...


Vedi che non leggi? Come parecchi qui dentro. O meglio, *non capisci quanto leggi* e questo soprattutto perché, per partito preso, ti soffermi sulla prima parola che ti urta e subito pensi a come potresti rispondere...a cazzo di cane anche tu.

Hai letto solo *amenità *e subito l'hai associata a quale potesse essere il mio concetto della condotta della classe politica...in realtà ho scritto *amenità O tragicità*...o, oppure, o se preferisci OR senza per questo associarlo a qualcosa. Dove hai letto che invece lo abbia associato alla condotta suddetta? 

Come tu od altri possiate aver preso spunto dal tema principale per parlare di turisti e turismo, di napoletanità o venezianità, di giornate di rigore appioppate ad un lagunare sbracato lo lascio alla insondabile imperscrutabilità dell'intelletto umano che a volte somiglia al gioco del _telefono senza fili _(ma almeno in quel caso il ritorno è certo come la partenza). 

Se hai qualcosa da dire apri un post, non stare a rispondere in conto terzi, dacché finora da parte tua di _concretezze_ non ne ho viste, a parte l'inarrivabile fragilità del tuo comprendonio. E ricorda le due fatiche...

PS) guarda che in Danimarca mica è così tanto vero che si viva alla grande. Avere un premier giovane (relativamente al nostro) e bella non basta.

PPS) vado a prender spunto per riflettere da un tuo post


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Vedi che non leggi? Come parecchi qui dentro. O meglio, *non capisci quanto leggi* e questo soprattutto perché, per partito preso, ti soffermi sulla prima parola che ti urta e subito pensi a come potresti rispondere...a cazzo di cane anche tu.
> 
> Hai letto solo *amenità *e subito l'hai associata a quale potesse essere il mio concetto della condotta della classe politica...in realtà ho scritto *amenità O tragicità*...o, oppure, o se preferisci OR senza per questo associarlo a qualcosa. Dove hai letto che invece lo abbia associato alla condotta suddetta?
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
L'ultimo rivà
che insegna agli altri come ci si deve comportare qua dentro
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Da non credere eh?
Gnaca fosse el to forum...
Ohi ohi ohi poveri noi

Comunque si apre un thread non un post eh?
Al massimo un post, lo quoti o lo modifichi no?
O al peggio lo smeraldi o lo rubini no?


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> *L'ultimo rivà
> che insegna agli altri come ci si deve comportare qua dentro*
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
In effetti....


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> In effetti....


e poi osano parlare del vecchio forum eh?
Da non credere...:diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi::bleble::bleble::diavoletto::fumo::fumo::matto::santarellina:


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> e poi osano parlare del vecchio forum eh?
> Da non credere...:diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi::bleble::bleble::diavoletto::fumo::fumo::matto::santarellina:



davvero guarda...


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

:blank:


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :blank:



aperitiveggiamo?


----------



## Spider (8 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Vedi che non leggi? Come parecchi qui dentro. O meglio, *non capisci quanto leggi* e questo soprattutto perché, per partito preso, ti soffermi sulla prima parola che ti urta e subito pensi a come potresti rispondere...a cazzo di cane anche tu.
> 
> Hai letto solo *amenità *e subito l'hai associata a quale potesse essere il mio concetto della condotta della classe politica...in realtà ho scritto *amenità O tragicità*...o, oppure, o se preferisci OR senza per questo associarlo a qualcosa. Dove hai letto che invece lo abbia associato alla condotta suddetta?
> 
> ...


...parli forse di te stesso?
 perchè è proprio a me che sembra che tu non legga.. anzi, leggi e conti pure tutti post... ma poi fai snobbatamente finta di fregartene.
quindi siamo in parecchi a non saper leggere qui dentro... ebbene insegnaci, maestro.
tu, professorino, hai associato la parola "amenità" ad una frase e precisamente a una mia frase, sui politici italiani... vai a rileggere.
e bada bene..mai detto Roma ladrona... come vuoi far intendere tu.
Insisto quali sono le "concretezze" di cui parli... ma tu ne hai dimostrate, qui dentro?
NON sembra non sembra proprio..tra sesso, amore e dignità stai parecchio.. *perplitontato.*
Io in Daminarca ho vissuto.. parlo per esperienza diretta.. tu?
ancora cerchi il premier giovane... pensa io neanche lo sapevo.
vai a riflettere sulle tue amenità... poi trova lo spunto per un post...
magari ti riesce meglio.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :blank:


Brava dammi...
Hai proprio fatto il punto della situazione e sintetizzato il concetto.
Quoto:singleeye:


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> aperitiveggiamo?





contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava dammi...
> Hai proprio fatto il punto della situazione e sintetizzato il concetto.
> Quoto:singleeye:




ciao amichetti, aperitiveggiamo, ok. devo andare a correre e non ne ho voglia.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ciao amichetti, aperitiveggiamo, ok. devo andare a correre e non ne ho voglia.


mi posso unire anche io all'aperitivo che sono qui sola sola....


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi posso unire anche io all'aperitivo che sono qui sola sola....


bella...ma stai lavorando o sei sola casa ?


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> bella...ma stai lavorando o sei sola casa ?


sono a casa!


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono a casa!


bella e tenera come sei ...sola...


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> bella e tenera come sei ...sola...


bella lei!  
si sono sola.... bè in realtà c'è la mia cagnolona!


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bella lei!
> si sono sola.... bè in realtà c'è la mia cagnolona!


e io come te, ho il mio bel cagnolone


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e io come te, ho il mio bel cagnolone


:up:


e cmq dai alla fine non si sta cosi male da soli


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> e cmq dai alla fine non si sta cosi male da soli


assolutamente no.


anzi-


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> assolutamente no.
> 
> 
> anzi-


:yes:


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2012)

già!:up:


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> già!:up:


ti unisci anche tu all'aperitivo?


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti unisci anche tu all'aperitivo?



ma ben volentieri, grazie!:mrgreen:

tutto ok tesoro bello?


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma ben volentieri, grazie!:mrgreen:
> 
> tutto ok tesoro bello?


si si tutto ok! :carneval:

oggi è una bellissima giornata di sole!  


tu? tutto bene? hai preso il sole ieri?

ps. molto bello il nuovo avatar


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si si tutto ok! :carneval:
> 
> oggi è una bellissima giornata di sole!
> 
> ...



sì, e andrò anche oggi!

grazie, sono ancora nel mio nuovo mondo rosa, domani ho la seconda seduta di agopuntura!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì, e andrò anche oggi!
> 
> grazie, sono ancora nel mio nuovo mondo rosa, domani ho la seconda seduta di agopuntura!:mrgreen:



:up: bene! dai che ce la fai!! :carneval:


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up: bene! dai che ce la fai!! :carneval:



non saprei...l'effetto benefico sul mio umore mi ha fatto un po' perdere di vista l'obiettivo...
boh, per ora mi godo questi momenti e non mi sforzo (comunque fumo meno!)


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> non saprei...l'effetto benefico sul mio umore mi ha fatto un po' perdere di vista l'obiettivo...
> boh, per ora mi godo questi momenti e non mi sforzo (comunque fumo meno!)




agopuntura....mhhh molto interessante...schiena ?


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> agopuntura....mhhh molto interessante...schiena ?


sono appena tornata!:mrgreen:
no, ho chiesto un aiuto per smettere di fumare, il medico mi ha fatto una visita generale e mi ha spiegato che l'agopuntura serve per riequilibrare le energie, mi ha trovata piuttosto stressata e come punto debole la milza e lo stomaco, per via del fatto che tendo a ritenere i liquidi (anche il clima umido non aiuta) e mi ha consigliato di mangiare meno insalata e latticini e più cibi asciutti e caldi
l'effetto dell'agopuntura è stato piuttosto sorprendente, mi ha rilassata tantissimo e mi ha migliorato l'umore, il che dovrebbe aiutarmi a smettere di fumare, unito al fatto che gli aghi agiscono anche sul piacere del fumo, diminuendolo
venerdì ho l'ultima seduta, comunque per ora mi sento di consigliare la prova a chi non l'ha mai fatto


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sono appena tornata!:mrgreen:
> no, ho chiesto un aiuto per smettere di fumare, il medico mi ha fatto una visita generale e mi ha spiegato che l'agopuntura serve per riequilibrare le energie, mi ha trovata piuttosto stressata e come punto debole la milza e lo stomaco, per via del fatto che tendo a ritenere i liquidi (anche il clima umido non aiuta) e mi ha consigliato di mangiare meno insalata e latticini e più cibi asciutti e caldi
> l'effetto dell'agopuntura è stato piuttosto sorprendente, *mi ha rilassata tantissimo e mi ha migliorato l'umore*, il che dovrebbe aiutarmi a smettere di fumare, unito al fatto che gli aghi agiscono anche sul piacere del fumo, diminuendolo
> venerdì ho l'ultima seduta, comunque per ora mi sento di consigliare la prova a chi non l'ha mai fatto



molto bene!


----------

